# Cars - What are you driving? (for fat drivers)



## itsmrhappy

Hey there - I apologize in advance if this is in the wrong place.

Its time for a new car. Currently, I drive a Chrysler 300 which I find to be extremely comfortable.

I feel limited by the choices available to me.. and I feel like my only choice is another Chrysler product.

Can I ask what you are driving and\or what you find to be comfortable?

Thansks!


----------



## katorade

I drive a 2008 Kia Rondo. It's extremely spacious and comfortable, and it's really easy for me to get in and out of even though I have a bad hip.

I've been in a Chrysler 300 before and would never wish one on anyone. Chrysler has been such a terrible brand for years.


----------



## AnnMarie

This thread contains a couple of car links to previous discussions, lots of opinions and recommendations you might find helpful!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64107


----------



## petunia805

On any given day I could be driving any one of our cars...
* a Volvo V70 wagon - Handles great, Looks good, lots of space for passenger. As to the driver space, I fit far better now at a weight hovering at 350 than I did closer to 450. Hard to drive when your belly is resting on the steering wheel - know what I mean?
* a Ford Taurus Sedan - Handles OK, not very glamorous, but lots of Driver and passenger space. Good Basic car. 
* a Chevy Suburban. Lots of Space, Hard to handle, Gas Guzzler, but room for everyone and everything.

I don't fit in the 300. I've tried, but the seats are too narrow for my big butt!


----------



## dynomite_gurl

I drive a Honda Element and love it. Very spacious I think, kind of have to get used to the boxy look though


----------



## Zoom

With a title like "Cars - What are you driving?" I will assume you are asking the cars that frequent this forum what _they_ drive, since already being cars, they cannot simply drive themselves. (Except for Herbie or sometimes K.I.T.T.-- who are fictitious anyway.)

Now, not being a car myself, I can only ponder what sort of answer they might have, and I think I have an idea of what they would drive.

They drive *off.*


----------



## Sugar

I drive a mazda cx-7. It rides higher like a suv but handles like a sedan. I really really love my car and it's easy to get out of with my joint issues.


----------



## Shawna

I just bought a Toyota RAV4 and I love it! It's a nice change to sit up high and to be able to get in and out of the car more easily. 

View attachment DSC00126-resized.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly

Shawna said:


> I just bought a Toyota RAV4 and I love it! It's a nice change to sit up high and to be able to get in and out of the car more easily.



that is such a cute vehicle...i love the tinted windows and i hear they drive awesome...

i drive a 98 Rodeo, and i keep thinking of getting another car, yet it handles so well, stll has great mileage, i fit in it fine, good repair record...and um...PAID for....enough said, lol...i will keep it..


----------



## annabellethecat

Shawna said:


> I just bought a Toyota RAV4 and I love it! It's a nice change to sit up high and to be able to get in and out of the car more easily.



I just bought a Toyota RAV4 too and I love it. It's very comfortable and roomy in the drivers' seat. Plus I love sitting up high.


----------



## Tracii

This is my baby right here and I love it.An 09' Mustang
I still have my good old Nissan X-terra for when I need to haul stuff.



[/IMG]


----------



## msbard90

02 jeep grand cherokee limited. I guess the chrysler family has the comfiest cars! I love the heated seats and that the seats are as cushy as a couch. I also like that I can adjust the height of the chairs, very nice. I'm probably going to look into getting a newer jeep model soon.


----------



## msbard90

Tracii said:


> This is my baby right here and I love it.An 09' Mustang
> I still have my good old Nissan X-terra for when I need to haul stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



hot car trace...


----------



## KCBBW

I drive a 2003 Corolla. I got a big belly and with its adjustable steering wheel it's no problem. Love my Toyota!


----------



## toni

I drive a white Kia Soul and LOVE IT! I have a thing for funny looking cars. :blush: 

View attachment pl_i_kia_soul_white_rr_300_225_09apr.jpg


----------



## Tracii

Thanks msbard.
Still wearing your mans PJ's?


----------



## Wild Zero

My Focus ZX3 currently wears:
FRPP SVT suspension 
FSWerks 2.25" exhaust
Brembo sport drilled rotors
EBC greenstuff pads
AEM CAI

This go-kart is too fun to drive.


----------



## StarWitness

A 2003 Hyundai Elantra GT. I am a cool customer.


----------



## msbard90

Tracii said:


> Thanks msbard.
> Still wearing your mans PJ's?



hah not recently


----------



## Tracyarts

I have a '04 Chrysler Sebring Convertible, touring edition.

It is exceptionally roomy inside. I have plenty of leg room, plenty of head room, and plenty of room behind the wheel. The mileage is pretty good too, and it's a comfortable ride, even on long road trips. And I have to admit that the deal-maker was the fact that it's a convertible I can comfortably drive or ride in. 

Tracy


----------



## Visceria

I drive my little '08 Toyota Yaris. 
Um... at my biggest I was 5'2 340 lbs... and I fit in perfectly. 
I could even buckle the seat belt! ^_^ 
It is my first car so I have special love for it, but it also was very comfortable when I was my heaviest recommend it for very short and very heavy people on a tight budget.


----------



## Shawna

SocialbFly said:


> that is such a cute vehicle...i love the tinted windows and i hear they drive awesome...



Thanks Dianna. I'm really enjoying it. 




annabellethecat said:


> I just bought a Toyota RAV4 too and I love it. It's very comfortable and roomy in the drivers' seat. Plus I love sitting up high.



Yeah, I had my mind set on it before I went out to the dealership. I did research on the safest and most reliable vehicles and Toyota always seemed to come out on top. And I love not having to climb up out of a vehicle. I just slide right out of the RAV4.


----------



## Ruffie

I have a 1999 Jeep Cherokee Grand Laredo. Its roomy and seats are comfy. I usually buy used to avoid the huge depreciation of a new vehicle. Not the best on gas but the 4 wheel drive gets me through the ice and snow in the winters here and its still good gas milage for a vehicle like this.


----------



## TraciJo67

Ruffie said:


> I have a 1999 Jeep Cherokee Grand Laredo. Its roomy and seats are comfy. I usually buy used to avoid the huge depreciation of a new vehicle. Not the best on gas but the 4 wheel drive gets me through the ice and snow in the winters here and its still good gas milage for a vehicle like this.



Mine is a 2001, and I love it so much. We're having slight mechanical issues with it now - nothing major, repairs are still minor and very reasonable, but enough to let us know that it's starting to wear. Then again, we have nearly 200,000 miles on it. We've shopped around for another vehicle -- especially during the "cash for clunkers" phase, but the truth is, I just couldn't bring myself to part with my Jeep. I am emotionally attached to it :wubu: We bought it used in 2000 (it had been a rental car) and have never had any problems with it at all. Until this year, the only money we've spent on maintenance is for new tires, oil changes, and replacing fan belts/brake pads. The Jeep is spacious and roomy, easy to drive, and I love its aesthetics too. I'd replace my baby if we could get another Jeep, but much as I love this car, I do realize that its a gas-guzzling beast and our limited vehicle funds would be put to much better use on an economy sedan.


----------



## Isa

I drive an 07 Chevrolet Silverado. I've been a truck woman for many years now.


----------



## Tina

I'd love to get something with better gas mileage, though. I would ADORE owning an electric car one day.


----------



## sunnie1653

We have a 2006 Hyundai Elantra - not very roomy, but moreso than you would guess from the outside. Hyundai does NOT have seatbelt extenders for their vehicles, so if you need one for most vehicles, you may for this one -- know that in order to extend the belt you will need to take it to a place that does handicap modifications to vehicles to make the seatbelt bigger.

We also have a 2005 Chevrolet Venture and we LOVE it!! Its very roomy, and handles just like a car, not much like a minivan at all. The seats are comfortable, there's no middle console and the arms on the front chairs go up as needed. And extenders are available, in both 9" and 15". 

I'm all for American cars, all the way.


----------



## Spanky

2000 Dodge Caravan Sport. Works for the business I am in. 

This is a picture of the last car I had. Yes, a 2000 Dodge Grand Caravan Sport. Inherited it from the wife when we got another Caravan, a 2007. 

The one I currently drive is the same color and look as the one in the pic below. This one ended up in a tussle with a black bear back in May. I posted the pic before. But it did save my life. Airbags and seat belts people.......airbags and seat belts. And a whole lotta luck.


----------



## KnottyOne

Yay, I get to participate in this thread with my new car ^_^. New Mustang GT, I just signed on it yesterday, I am totally already in love with it.


----------



## stan_der_man

Spanky said:


> ...
> The one I currently drive is the same color and look as the one in the pic below. This one ended up in a tussle with a black bear back in May. I posted the pic before. But it did save my life. Airbags and seat belts people.......airbags and seat belts. And a whole lotta luck.



Wow, that front end got pretty crunched up! I'm glad you came out of that crash in one piece, that's what is most important...




Tina said:


> I'd love to get something with better gas mileage, though. I would ADORE owning an electric car one day.



I'm with you on that Tina, I'd like to eventually go electric myself with some sort of daily driver for commuting to work and back.



The vehicle I presently drive is a 4wd Ford F250 Diesel like the one in the photo, except mine is white... It's very roomy and drives over curbs with ease, which comes in handy considering it's not the easiest thing to park in a regular parking space.


----------



## Webmaster

Supercharged Acura RSX Type S and Turbo PT Cruiser. None of those fancy flames like Tina's though.


----------



## AnnMarie

This is Schmoo, a member of the official car of fat girls - the VW Bug. 


(I wish it was still this clean!!) 

View attachment P1040487.JPG


View attachment P1040489.JPG


View attachment P1040494.JPG


----------



## Tina

Webmaster said:


> Supercharged Acura RSX Type S and Turbo PT Cruiser. None of those fancy flames like Tina's though.



Ha! The flames are just window dressing, it's your Cruiser that really moves, Conrad!


----------



## Fluffy51888

KnottyOne said:


> Yay, I get to participate in this thread with my new car ^_^. New Mustang GT, I just signed on it yesterday, I am totally already in love with it.




Whoa. I freaking love this color. Completley hot car.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Tracii said:


> This is my baby right here and I love it.An 09' Mustang
> I still have my good old Nissan X-terra for when I need to haul stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



nice car Tracii!! 

well, I have a 1992 Chevy 3/4 ton conversion van, I am in process of replacing the transmission (in my driveway)

if it's a nice weekend, I take this out for a cruise :


----------



## Tracii

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> nice car Tracii!!
> 
> well, I have a 1992 Chevy 3/4 ton conversion van, I am in process of replacing the transmission (in my driveway)
> 
> if it's a nice weekend, I take this out for a cruise :



Love the big Caddy very nice.472 under the hood?
Knotty that is a sweet car love the color tone hot guy in one hot car.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

yep Tracii, a 1970 Sedan Deville, 472 with just over 56,400 original miles, was a one owner car that was in storage 20 years. plenty of room to have an adorable BBW next to me


----------



## Tracii

I had an 80's El Dorado Barritz and I loved it.Don't remember what year exactly.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Currently I drive a 2007 GMC Acadia. I absolutely love my vehicle! 

Its an SUV but its low enough to get in comfortably.. but its high that it still feels like you are in a SUV. The seating is very generous. Lots and lots of room. I dont need an extender either, which is awesome. 

All in all its very fat friendly, no matter where you sit! 

View attachment 2007GMCAcadia.jpg


View attachment 2007GMCAcadia2.jpg


View attachment 2007GMCAcadia3a.JPG


----------



## harp

I drive a bmw 335i and ride a Harley Davidson Street Bob  love that bike ! I need to take a photo of my care sometime.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I have a navy blue jeep liberty from 2004.

I've had it for over two years now and apart from normal maintenance (oil changes, etc...), I've had nothing expensive go wrong with it.

It's a very comfortable ride and gets decent mileage.


Dennis


----------



## Gingembre

I drive a Toyota Yaris (not this one, mine is dark green):






That is the biggest car I've ever driven (only ever driven that and a Peugeot 206) - I am a typical girl with crappy spatial awareness. I am hopefully going to be moving Stateside in early 2010 (watch out y'all!) and the fact that I am going to have to drive a huge american car, on huge american roads, on the RIGHT HAND SIDE (wtf?!) terrifies the life outta me!


----------



## prettyssbbw

I drive a 2002 dodge caravan. It is ok for room. Not great. But i am a very big girl too! I love all of your cars!


----------



## tammyfaye

2008 volvo S60

i'm tall (6'3) and about 215 - so it's a perfect fit (my head doesn't smash the roof, and my legs aren't thrown into the dashboard 

View attachment jason volvo.jpg


----------



## Weeze

for those that have the PT Cruisers, do you like them? are they dependable?
My mom just bought one yesterday, and I'm curious as to how yall feel about yours.


----------



## thatgirl08

I have a 2005 Dodge Stratus. I love it to pieces but wouldn't reccommend it to anyone significantly bigger than me (I'm about 350 5'7") or to anyone who has trouble getting in & out of cars. It's comfy once you're inside but it can be a pain in the ass getting out sometimes.


----------



## Adrian

My wife and I drive a 2005 Buick LeSabre. The interior is very spacious.


----------



## wolfpersona

I have a 07 ford five hundred. Its pretty roomy for a sedan. The trunk is huge compared to my old cars. I'll post pictures when i take them.


----------



## BBWTexan

I have a 2009 Chevy Traverse that I LOVE! The picture below isn't of my car (obviously), but mine is black as well. I think the car is pretty fat friendly and it got put to the test in Florida. At one point it comfortably held 4 giant fatties, 2 FAs, and about 75 bucks worth of Sonic.  

View attachment traverse.jpg


I'm glad I adore this car because I plan on driving it into the ground!


----------



## KFD

Here is a photo of the Skylark from high school:






I went to test drive one of these last weekend, and I really WANT ONE!!! They are surprisingly roomy, and can fit the plush bbws I adore. Eco-friendliness aside, I really think these cars are just plain NEAT. I have had nothing but a motorcycle for the past five years, and all I want is to be dry, and not to crash on sandy roads here in Hell...







This is an old picture of me (2001 or so) of my current ride, (the skateboard) on the day I bought it. I sold the '58 Dodge in 2005. I miss that car!






...And last but not least, my Aprilia. Veronica Bottoms did this photo shoot on it last year for BODacious magazine. It is sitting in my dad's garage right now. I haven't seen it since early june. It probably wouldn't be so bad if I had that thing here right now...


that's all I got..
KFD


----------



## smithnwesson

A kinda mousy grey/brown '91 Honda Accord with 166,000 miles on it. The top has faded, but it still runs just fine. 

This is *NOT* a pussy wagon. I have to rely on my good looks and charm. . . 

- Jim


----------



## Hathor

'98 Dodge Ram fullsize. =) 

I will never downsize. 

*KFD*...good luck with a smart car if you ever buy one. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju6t-yyoU8s I can just imagine a fullsize truck slamming into a smart car in a winter accident. Sheesh.... The truck driver would survive, but not the smart car.


----------



## 1300 Class

I drive one of these:




Holden Astra [City, 2003). Exceptmine is blue, not as clean and some nicks where some 'effing scum knocked into the front of it...


----------



## pjbbwlvr

I drive a 2003 Chevy Impala, kind of boring! But it has a great back seat which I slept in from time to time and it was comfortable, LOL!!


----------



## smithnwesson

The girl friend's Volvo:






 -Jim


----------



## Tracy

I drive a 2007 Honda Civic EX Coupe. Looks like the one in the pic except mine has dark tinted windows.

 

View attachment rear_view.jpg


----------



## KFD

Hathor said:


> *KFD*...good luck with a smart car if you ever buy one. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju6t-yyoU8s I can just imagine a fullsize truck slamming into a smart car in a winter accident. Sheesh.... The truck driver would survive, but not the smart car.



Hathor, I have seen the video, and quite honestly, it doesn't fase me. The Smart has a Tridiron cell that keeps the occupants safely contained, and it very rigid. I am in Hell (well, at least palm trees grow here), so ice isn't a big problem in regards to a vehicle crash. Additionally, I have been on a motorcycle for the past five years, so I am advantaged at that point as far as defensive driving goes--the other driver won't see a bike, Smart, lowered Honda CRX, or the Porsche 550 Spyder, and I have learn to adapt my driving to those needs...

I don't need a big macho stud truck, or a big car (I do LOVE my Skylark though!), its only me 99.99999% of the time (my old CRX didn't have a passenger seat in it most of the time), and I can't haul a pair of scuba jugs on the bike, or ride on sandy back roads, If I want to do a long highway trip, I got the Aprilia, *and I dont' care if driving this thing revokes my man card privileges, its really cool*, so a Smart for me seems like a Smart idea!


Yeah, totally forgot about the photo rules, but here is a picture of the Aprilia: This is the functioning vehicle out of my stable, the skylark has tags, but isn't completely road worthy yet...






Yes, I have had a crash on it. Coming to a stop sign at 5 mph, a padlock on the road got wedged under my front tire and caused me to spill it. My friend did $2,000 worth of damage on it last summer-I had 11,000 miles (aside from the padlock incident) crash free, it took him less than 1 mile to wreck it. Some people aren't just meant for motorcycles!
Later
KFD


----------



## benzdiesel

My 86 Mercedes diesel is still running fine. More room than anything I've ever been in -- although I don't have steering wheel clearance problems anyway, the thing has got a "telescoping" steering wheel that slides fore and aft from the dash, instead of a tilting wheel. May work for some better than others. 






Added another one to the family the other week; somebody gave it to my uncle (not running) who passed it on to me without more than a few weeks of experimentation. I've got it going now and it's actually pretty fun. It's a LOT smaller than the S-class though... it's the older of the two (1982 instead of 86) and it's the less size-friendly of the two. Still comfortable and durable though. 






Carrie (the spaniel) says it's got plenty of room but can I please fix the a/c 






Oh, and they both have over 300,000 miles.


----------



## collared Princess

I drive an Expidition,which if I tilt the seat back some there is just enough room for my belly..the only other car I know I can drive is any Ford Taurus's..other than that I have not found a car that will fit my very big belly..so if Ford goes under I guess I dont drive anymore..


----------



## ep3er

08 Toyota Camry SE as a daily driver.
05 Nissan Murano AWD when it rains.


----------



## JoyJoy

KFD said:


> Here is a photo of the Skylark from high school:


 I drove a Skylark GS in high school...loved it! I'd love to drive one now! Mine looked a little like this one, but with a white top and no sunroof:





I drive a silver 02 PT Cruiser, and yes, I love it. No complaints at all.


----------



## CleverBomb

@ KFD 
The smart fortwo is an amazing little car. Great on gas (you have to spend almost twice as much for a hybrid or diesel to get better MPG), ridiculously easy to park, and surprisingly roomy-seeming from the inside. 

I wouldn't recommend it for most larger folks though -- it has a fixed-location steering wheel, and is pretty narrow. On the other hand, the center console and hand brake are below the level of the seats, so there's a little bit of extra hip-room to be had that way. My lady can in fact drive it comfortably (her hips are disproportionately narrow, so that's not a factor; and she has quite long legs thus can still reach the pedals with the seat moved rather far back).

As far as crash safety -- the fortwo does actually have decent crumple zones -- they're just conveniently attached to everyone _else's_ cars. Its front structure is designed to engage other vehicle's crush zones and use those to absorb the energy of the collision. 
Get hit by something big and the smart will just be punted out of the way without getting crushed.
I've read of a driver who, in a multi-car pileup, rolled the smart car 7 times, and walked away from it. 

Two caveats:
First, hit something solid head-on and you've got problems.
Second, the airbags might not be as effective in restraining larger folks (not enough space to deploy properly, not designed for more than a typical occupant's mass), and they are a key part of the vehicle's safety system. So, while the cars are generally quite safe, they might not be equally safe for all possible occupants. 

-Rusty
'09 smart fortwo passion coupe (blue over black)


----------



## JohnWylde

Well Mr Happy - you have winkled out some interesting cars in your thread.

Here's some of mine - all of which worked out pretty good for my SSBBW girl friend.

She found the Nissan very comfortable and it could be her favorite car.
She demanded that I provide her with a Dodge Charger and that worked out fine.

We did a long road trip to FL in the Jeep which was very comfortable and roomy.

The Pontiac GTO was a bit tight on space but ok.

John W




itsmrhappy said:


> Hey there - I apologize in advance if this is in the wrong place.
> 
> Its time for a new car. Currently, I drive a Chrysler 300 which I find to be extremely comfortable.
> 
> I feel limited by the choices available to me.. and I feel like my only choice is another Chrysler product.
> 
> Can I ask what you are driving and\or what you find to be comfortable?
> 
> Thansks!



View attachment Dodge Charger in Athens.JPG


View attachment Jeep in FL.JPG


View attachment Nissan in TN.jpg


View attachment Pontiac in GA.JPG


----------



## vaikman

the pics I wanna upload are always to big lol, but I drive a Dodge Ram 04 with the cummins engine. A great car:wubu: if you ask me, the torque never stops amaze me even though I usually drive a dump truck!! And it has great fueleconomy for it´s size thanks to the diesel engine:happy:


----------



## BrownEyedChica

JohnWylde said:


> Well Mr Happy - you have winkled out some interesting cars in your thread.
> 
> Here's some of mine - all of which worked out pretty good for my SSBBW girl friend.
> 
> She found the Nissan very comfortable and it could be her favorite car.
> She demanded that I provide her with a Dodge Charger and that worked out fine.
> 
> We did a long road trip to FL in the Jeep which was very comfortable and roomy.
> 
> The Pontiac GTO was a bit tight on space but ok.
> 
> John W



I've never owned a car.. but I seriously want a Dodge Charger. Does it have a lot of room?


----------



## mel

Nissan Armada 

View attachment 0607081551.jpg


----------



## JohnWylde

Hey Chica Bonita

I think there is a decent amount of room in a Dodge Charger, more than in the Pontiac and Nissan anyway.

Renee is well over 500lbs and she was comfortable in the front tho she didnt drive it. You could ask her what she thought of it.
I guess you will need a test drive to see if you are comfortable driving it.

There is also a decent sized trunk. 

Anything else just ask.

John W





BrownEyedChica said:


> I've never owned a car.. but I seriously want a Dodge Charger. Does it have a lot of room?


----------



## dan_shone

I just had to answer this one

I drive a 1974 Austin Mini, its fantastic to drive but sooo BBW unfriendly its untrue. I really should buy a more practical car!!!


----------



## HighAltitudeFA

2008 BMW 535i - In black metallic, of course...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Then try this 2005 IH CTX. Yes, it's a pick-up truck.






Read all about it.


----------



## Tracyarts

" Then try this 2005 IH CTX. Yes, it's a pick-up truck. "

My husband told me about that one. He saw a poster for it at an International dealership. The poster had a guy standing next to it, and the floorboard of the truck was at chest height on the guy. He's never seen one of those trucks in person, not even at the dealership. I wonder just how many they actually sell? The guy at the dealership said yes, it was an actual model not just a concept poster or something like that, so obviously they sell some.

Tracy


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

I drive a '99 Honda CRV.

Not the best but its roomy and drives well 
HOPEFULLY once I get a bit of cash I'll be getting a Volvo 240. So cute <33


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

went and picked this up today, 1975 Cadillac Fleetwood Limo. 
I will be spending the winter restoring it  

View attachment DSCF0134.JPG


----------



## JohnWylde

Thats a good choice Dan

I remember my mini - my first car - it did 135000 miles b4 I sold it , still on the original engine gearbox and clutch.

And it has more space than many bigger cars too.

John W



dan_shone said:


> I just had to answer this one
> 
> I drive a 1974 Austin Mini, its fantastic to drive but sooo BBW unfriendly its untrue. I really should buy a more practical car!!!


----------



## AuntHen

VW Beetle TDi (diesel & VW lover!)

this is my car- sunny yellow :happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb

When I started driving at 18, I was driving my parents' 1996/7 Yukon- Ours had a huge-ass grill on the front, damn I loved driving that thing- like driving a couch.

THEeennn I bought my little Peugeot 206- oh how I love Pe-Pe...

NOOWWW i'm a broke/tree hugging student, I a public transport kinda gal- All for the tram! 

View attachment yukon.jpg


View attachment peugeot.jpeg


----------



## AuntHen

succubus_dxb said:


> When I started driving at 18, I was driving my parents' 1996/7 Yukon- Ours had a huge-ass grill on the front, damn I loved driving that thing- like driving a couch.
> 
> THEeennn I bought my little Peugeot 206- oh how I love Pe-Pe...
> 
> NOOWWW i'm a broke/tree hugging student, I a public transport kinda gal- All for the tram!




I love Peugeots!!!  I used to have a navy blue diesel one. It sounded like an airplane taking off when you would accelerate! My bro in law ran it in a ditch though. Boo  :doh:


----------



## WomanlyHips

I have a white 2007 Toyota Camry with a sunroof. I love-love-love that car, very roomy and comfy. Although the gas milage isn't as good as the 2004 Camry that my better half drives.


----------



## bigrugbybloke

ford transit... :eat2:


----------



## bigjayne66

Couldnt fit behind the wheel of any car now,you all know how it is ,enormous belly,short legs lol...


----------



## Inhibited

fat9276 said:


> VW Beetle TDi (diesel & VW lover!)
> 
> this is my car- sunny yellow :happy:



I <3 this car.. am looking at getting my first car, If i comes in a 4 door i'm going to see how much a used one will cost..


----------



## Drucifer

I am driving a 1996 Honda del Sol. I love the car. It takes corners well, is great on gas, and is easy to work on since there is very little to the car (few electronics...mostly mechanical systems). The car is very low to the ground. Some people have a hard time getting out of it. There are videos on youtube regarding how to exit and enter the car.


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Last Tuesday morning I had a Dodge Dakota Quadcab (4-door). Tuesday afternoon I purchased a 2010 Chevy Equinox and am happy to report it is the roomiest vehicle to drive that I have ever owned. It's the first car in which I've actually had to pull the seat _forward _and _still _had space between the wheel and my body. I absolutely love it.

The icing on the cake is my payments are lower than they were for my 3-year-old truck, I have a 5-year/100,000 warranty, and I've gone from a V8 gas guzzler to a 4 cyl. so my fuel expenses are going to plummet. Don't be fooled by the 4 cyl. though --- this little bugger hauls ass. MY ass!


----------



## BBWTexan

Flyin Lilac said:


> Last Tuesday morning I had a Dodge Dakota Quadcab (4-door). Tuesday afternoon I purchased a 2010 Chevy Equinox and am happy to report it is the roomiest vehicle to drive that I have ever owned. It's the first car in which I've actually had to pull the seat _forward _and _still _had space between the wheel and my body. I absolutely love it.
> 
> The icing on the cake is my payments are lower than they were for my 3-year-old truck, I have a 5-year/100,000 warranty, and I've gone from a V8 gas guzzler to a 4 cyl. so my fuel expenses are going to plummet. Don't be fooled by the 4 cyl. though --- this little bugger hauls ass. MY ass!



I had a 2006 Equinox that I absolutely LOVED! The thing that probably amazed me the most was how long the seatbelt was - I could have fit another person in there with me. Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## TallFatSue

iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> I drive a '99 Honda CRV.


Last year we bought a 2008 Honda CR-V, and it's wonderfully fat friendly. I'm 6ft tall and 450lb or so, and it's the perfect height for me to get in and out pretty easily. The leg room is ample, and the headroom is enough, even though I sit tall in the seat due to my "hugh jass". Speaking of which, my big butt snuggles nice and comfy in the seat, and the center console is low enough that my hip can overflow onto it without any bother. My figure is also evenly-proportioned enough that my big belly just fits behind the steering wheel, I can just fasten the seat belt comfortably without an extender, and the shoulder harness rests comfortably between my breasts. It's a bother to have to buy cars based on fit as well as features, but I love this one. 







One problem with our old 2000 CR-V was my fat front didn't quite fit so well behind the steering wheel. I had to move the seat all the way back and recline it a bit too much for comfort to accommodate my belly, especially when I wore a winter jacket. Once or twice getting in and out I also managed to hit the horn with my boobage, which my husband sometimes affectionally call "honkers".


----------



## Tooz

Flyin Lilac said:


> Last Tuesday morning I had a Dodge Dakota Quadcab (4-door). Tuesday afternoon I purchased a 2010 Chevy Equinox and am happy to report it is the roomiest vehicle to drive that I have ever owned. It's the first car in which I've actually had to pull the seat _forward _and _still _had space between the wheel and my body. I absolutely love it.
> 
> The icing on the cake is my payments are lower than they were for my 3-year-old truck, I have a 5-year/100,000 warranty, and I've gone from a V8 gas guzzler to a 4 cyl. so my fuel expenses are going to plummet. Don't be fooled by the 4 cyl. though --- this little bugger hauls ass. MY ass!



What dealer did you go to? INQUIRING MINDS and all that, hehe.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Another VW Beetle lover here. Mine's a turbo, got it in 2003, love it still. While I'm quite a bit smaller than I was when I got it, it still fit me when I was over 300 pounds, and my 6'2" 250 lb plus hubby fits in it easily as well.


----------



## TallFatSue

I might add that my husband once had a 1995 Pontiac Grand Am. It seemed perfectly fine when we bought it. Not so, mateys! It was roomy but low to the ground, and as I got older it became harder to haul myself in and out whilst maintaining a shred of dignity. :doh:

It was next to impossible for me to get out if we parked it facing uphill. Even worse, if the curb was high and I got in, my weight made the door grind against the top of curb and I couldn't close it! It also had several nuisance problems with the door locks, power windows etc. Not exactly fat-friendly, and not exactly user friendly in general. We kept this car because it ran pretty well, I didn't ride in it much, and we were in no hurry to subject ourselves to car dealers again. 

Now we make sure to buy only fat-friendly cars, even if we need to spell out the concept of "fat-friendly" to car salesmen. Always amusing to watch them try to grasp this notion.


----------



## thatkassiegirl

My first car, and I am paying for it. 

2004 Chevrolet Cavalier


----------



## docilej

My '92 LeBaron...all that's missing is a BBW by my side


----------



## docilej

Let me try this again....this picture attaching thing is tricky...


----------



## KittyKitten




----------



## biodieselman

Here's what Ris calls the Man Wagon & Komfy. This photo from our recent Santa Cruz camping trip & includes two of the prettiest women on Dims, Ris & SocialbFly... oh... and Bubs.

With the camper shell fully loaded & the trailer, the Man Wagon carries an extra 12,000lb without any strain or effort. When Mercedes owned Dodge they designed a new six speed electronically controlled lock-up transmission designed to hold the 650 ft/lbs of torque, produced right off idle, by the big bad Cummins. Cummins, in 2007, used a variable geometry turbo to meet & exceed new 2010 California emissions laws. The engine control computer, when in "Tow/Haul" mode aggressively downshifts the transmission automatically & closes the VG turbo inlet vanes to generate up to 330 hp of engine retarding. I'm able to set the cruise control to 55 mph & the engine computer uses the engine/transmission/VG turbo to maintain that speed even on the steepest down grades. It adds a huge margin of safety allowing the service brakes to remain completely cool for any emergency braking. I love it! It sounds just like a quiet Jake Brake on a big rig. It's a "guy thing".


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus

We have two vehicles,

I use our old '93 Plymouth Sundance for commuting to work. It's a two-door like this, only ours is black with a crumpled front fender:







And our traveling vehicle is a 2002 Kia Sedona that's just about this color, with leather upholstery and a sliding sunroof:


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Tooz said:


> What dealer did you go to? INQUIRING MINDS and all that, hehe.



Quirk Chevy on Hogan Road. J.J. Adams was the salesperson, great guy.


----------



## Tooz

Flyin Lilac said:


> Quirk Chevy on Hogan Road. J.J. Adams was the salesperson, great guy.



Quirk is in my high graces. My car broke down in Augusta after 4:30, and nowhere was open. Quirk Ford in Augusta stayed open over an hour to get my car in and underway AND a woman took me to the bus depot across town. In her own car. After 5:30. When I need a new car, if I'm in Maine, I WILL be going through Quirk. 

ETA My friend from Old Town's man also works in Quirk auto parts sales. I do what I can to support people, even if indirectly


----------



## Bafta1

fat9276 said:


> VW Beetle TDi (diesel & VW lover!)
> 
> this is my car- sunny yellow :happy:



I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE your car!!!!!!!!!!!!

I drive an old Renault Clio, which I hate!!! I'm posting here today because I had to pay out again to fix the damned thing. In Israel there is a one-hundred percent tax on cars. What costs ten-thousand dollars in the US, costs twenty-thousand dollars here. The second-hand market is just as bad, and cars don't really lose their value. So, when you drive a heap of scrap metal like I do, it actually pays to keep fixing it rather than take it to the junkyard...


----------



## orin

good ole honda civic


----------



## Tau

I drive a red Proton Savvy Sport - i call her KaChing :wubu: I love this car so hard. She's my first car, bought her in May 2007 and we've had many wonderful adventures together. I learnt how to drive in her - drove her for 3 months without a license and was never caught by the police, thank heaven. I'm really not looking forward to having to sell her. My only complaint against my car is that she isn't fast enough, poor little engine struggles up hills  My next car is going to be crazy fast  but probably not as adored


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus

Tau said:


> I drive a red Proton Savvy Sport - i call her KaChing :wubu: I love this car so hard. She's my first car, bought her in May 2007 and we've had many wonderful adventures together. I learnt how to drive in her - drove her for 3 months without a license and was never caught by the police, thank heaven. I'm really not looking forward to having to sell her. My only complaint against my car is that she isn't fast enough, poor little engine struggles up hills  My next car is going to be crazy fast  but probably not as adored


I didn't know what a Proton Savvy was, so I did a Google image search:






Cute little car!!!


----------



## Tau

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I didn't know what a Proton Savvy was, so I did a Google image search:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little car!!!



Thanks Wayne - she's just perfect for me right now


----------



## LovelyLiz

2008 Toyota Corolla

It's my 3rd Corolla, so I'm pretty much sold on the Corollas. They actually got quite a bit more roomy in the past few years. It has an adjustable steering wheel, which helps with the belly thing.


----------



## Russell Williams

Louise has a 96 toyota Corolla. With her arthoric hip it is hard for her to lift herself up and out of.

I had a 1986 Ford Tarus which worked fine except for the broken door locks, the broked radio the broken door handles, the need to use a stick to hold the hood up, the lack of any appolostry on the ceiling of the car, the somewhat dim head lights, the broken seat adjuster, and a few other minor problems. 

But the seat, while not as low at the one in the toyota Corolla, was hard to boost myself out of. 

In addition when I am going somewhere where there is a lot of walking to be done I need to use a scooter and it was hard to take the scooter apart and put it in the trunk and then reverse the process at my destinaltion.

So I decided to up grade from my 86 Tarus.

I now have a 06 toyota Senna. I looked at Consumer Reports evaluations of cars and of this type of vehicle only the Honda and Toyota brands are recommened, I know that in the past it was basically illegal for fat people to drive Hondas in Maryland so I went with the Toyota and found that there is no violation of the law for a fat person to be travelling in a Toyota.

It is very comfortable to get in and out of. 

I put little sticks on the front bumper so I can see how near the bumper is to some object in front of me.

I have a ramp that makes is easy to roll the scooter in and out of the Senna.

I can press a button and the doors lock or unlock.

I can press another button and music comes out of the dashboard.

It tells me what direction I am going.

It get between 21 and 23 mpg in the type of driving I do.


Louise likes it more then her own car.

There is a lot of room for a 350 lb person and a 400 lb person in the front seats.


----------



## LoveBHMS

> I now have a 06 toyota Senna. I looked at Consumer Reports evaluations of cars and of this type of vehicle only the Honda and Toyota brands are recommened, *I know that in the past it was basically illegal for fat people to drive Hondas in Maryland *so I went with the Toyota and found that there is no violation of the law for a fat person to be travelling in a Toyota.



Uhmmmmm. Seriously?

Did the Legislature pass a law on this or was it more of a judicial thing? Are there cops pulling over fat people in Hondas and writing tickets? Do they have to go to court for this like "Ok sir, you're being charged with violation of Section 4 Paragraph 11 of the Motor Vehicle Laws in this state, you're fat and you're driving a Honda."


----------



## Russell Williams

The Maryland Legislature passed a law that people must wear seat belts.

As best I remember, from my discussions with Honda, the Honda seat belts would not fit people above a certain size and Honda did not provide extenders. As best I remember the Honda people told me that it was not safe to use extenders with Honda seat belts and therefore did not provide them nor recommend anyplace where people could buy them

So if the MD law is that people must wear seat belts and in the past Honda would not provide seat belt extenders then, in the past how could a fat person above a certain size legally ride in or drive a Honda?

I do not know if the seat belts are longer now.


Liz Fisher of the south lead a battle to try to get Honda to provide longer seat belts and or extenders.

I will see if I can still find a web link or if Liz reads this she can bring us up to date on the matter


----------



## Russell Williams

Honda Says No to Seat Belt Extenders: Larger Passengers at RiskElizabeth Fisher, a computer programmer from Louisiana, also needs a seat belt extender for her Honda Odyssey minivan. Eighteen months ago she asked Honda ...
www.ifisher.com/maraspeech.asp -

In Honda's letter to Elizabeth Fisher, they said their seat belts meet federal requirements. But what good is a seat belt that meets stringent federal safety guidelines, if it cannot be buckled? Elizabeth researched this federal regulation, written by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, and found that vehicle manufacturers are only required to provide seat belts that fit people up to 215 lbs. and 6 ft tall. This regulation is based on height and weight data that is forty years out of date. It was also written before we knew that you are four times more likely to die in an accident if you are not wearing your seat belt. 




And


BR woman turns up heat on Honda over seat belts 
By TOM GUARISCO 
Advocate staff writer 

Elizabeth Fisher of Baton Rouge has gone to great lengths to convince Honda to extend its seat belts. She has made phone calls, written letters, and even launched a Web site.

So far to no avail.

Fishers problem is she does not fit into some standard seat belts, even though front seat riders are required to buckle up by law. Fisher and some of her friends usually rely on a seat belt extender, a small plastic device that snaps onto the belt and extends it several inches.

Most car makers provide extenders, some at no cost. 

A survey of local dealers found most can order them for no cost, while a few charge up to $30.

But Fisher learned during a recent hunt for a new minivan that Honda does not offer extenders  not even in its spacious Odyssey minivan.

"I have four extenders in my Chrysler and Ive never had a problem," said Fisher, 38. "They have been around for as long as Ive needed them."

*Honda does not supply extenders because the devices make the vehicles less safe, said Art Garner, public relations director for Honda American Motor Co.*"It changes the positioning of the belt across the body from where the shoulder belt would cross the sternum and the strongest part of the body most capable of accepting blows, to soft areas of the body where it may do more damage than good," Garner said.

*His advice to Fisher? Dont buy a Honda.*


I do not know if things have changed but if you are considering buying a Honda call them up and find out if fat people can now legally drive them.


----------



## Russell Williams

LoveBHMS said:


> Uhmmmmm. Seriously?
> 
> Did the Legislature pass a law on this or was it more of a judicial thing? Are there cops pulling over fat people in Hondas and writing tickets? Do they have to go to court for this like "Ok sir, you're being charged with violation of Section 4 Paragraph 11 of the Motor Vehicle Laws in this state, you're fat and you're driving a Honda."




Nope it is sort of a "You do not have your seat belt connected and i am giving you a ticket" kind of thing. I do not know what section of the Maryland Motor Vehicle Law it is in Maryland.


----------



## Verbalcat

I'm a sales Manager @ a Nissan Store in Philadelphia.....if you guys have any needs..I can assist....I will give you the cheapest price on anything I have in stock.....PM me if you need help...Tony


----------



## JMNYC

toni said:


> I drive a white Kia Soul and LOVE IT! I have a thing for funny looking cars. :blush:



LOVE those pulsating lights in the speakers! But have you figured out how to shut them off?


----------



## JMNYC

BrownEyedChica said:


> I've never owned a car.. but I seriously want a Dodge Charger. Does it have a lot of room?



I fit a 5'3, 375-lb plus pal in the passenger seat of a Charger earlier this year with no problems.


----------



## tinkerbell

*cries* I traded in my beloved Mitsubishi 2004 Galant GTS recently. Its better this way, as I owed much more on it than it was worth, and it was starting to make a weird noise that my husband thought could be the transmission. So its better.

I have a 2010 Nissan Sentra. I love it. Its soooo nice. And new! I've never had a new car before. And for being a smaller car, it has a lot of room.


----------



## kronoman

Well, Im not into cars, but I do own 4 motorcycles.

My main everyday motorcycle is a custom Harley 1200cc, the others are another Harley, a dirt bike for the back roads and going to jumps/track, and a moped to do errands

I plan to build a General Lee clone maybe next year to have a car. I really dont like at all family cars or big SUVs.

Pic coming soon


----------



## Chode McBlob

Here are my rides:

My old 1995 Mitsubishi Eclipse GST which I use during the week as I decided not to trade or sell when I bought my new car (That was in 2006).






And here is the new car I bought in '06, a Dodge Magnum R/T:


----------



## MattB

2002 Ford Focus...I made a pledge to drive the sucker into the ground when I bought it new, and everything is going according to plan so far. 7 years and counting...


----------



## the_captain

Right now I have a 14-year-old Ford Thunderbird that gets 21-22 mpg around town, has only 80,000 miles on it, and runs great! Oh, and it's paid for. I plan to drive it 'till the wheels fall off!

What do I _really_ want?








Russell Williams said:


> I know that in the past it was basically illegal for fat people to drive Hondas in Maryland so I went with the Toyota and found that there is no violation of the law for a fat person to be travelling in a Toyota.



Or, another reason why I no longer live in Maryland!


----------



## mustangbbw

katorade said:


> I drive a 2008 Kia Rondo. It's extremely spacious and comfortable, and it's really easy for me to get in and out of even though I have a bad hip.
> 
> I've been in a Chrysler 300 before and would never wish one on anyone. Chrysler has been such a terrible brand for years.



Really? 

I could see knocking them on most of their cars but the 300C Hemi is by far one of the best sedans in it's pricerange period. For something in the 30's range you just cant compete with the power, looks and comfort.


----------



## mustangbbw

CleverBomb said:


> @ KFD
> The smart fortwo is an amazing little car. Great on gas (you have to spend almost twice as much for a hybrid or diesel to get better MPG), ridiculously easy to park, and surprisingly roomy-seeming from the inside.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it for most larger folks though -- it has a fixed-location steering wheel, and is pretty narrow. On the other hand, the center console and hand brake are below the level of the seats, so there's a little bit of extra hip-room to be had that way. My lady can in fact drive it comfortably (her hips are disproportionately narrow, so that's not a factor; and she has quite long legs thus can still reach the pedals with the seat moved rather far back).
> 
> As far as crash safety -- the fortwo does actually have decent crumple zones -- they're just conveniently attached to everyone _else's_ cars. Its front structure is designed to engage other vehicle's crush zones and use those to absorb the energy of the collision.
> Get hit by something big and the smart will just be punted out of the way without getting crushed.
> I've read of a driver who, in a multi-car pileup, rolled the smart car 7 times, and walked away from it.
> 
> Two caveats:
> First, hit something solid head-on and you've got problems.
> Second, the airbags might not be as effective in restraining larger folks (not enough space to deploy properly, not designed for more than a typical occupant's mass), and they are a key part of the vehicle's safety system. So, while the cars are generally quite safe, they might not be equally safe for all possible occupants.
> 
> -Rusty
> '09 smart fortwo passion coupe (blue over black)



The NHSTA said that although the passenger compartment in those are rigid the fact that the car gets thrown can create forces that can seriously even fatally injur you. Plus keep im mind other than solid objects many vehicles do not have crumple zones such as anything over a 1/2 ton truck and older vehicles.


----------



## mustangbbw

Tracyarts said:


> " Then try this 2005 IH CTX. Yes, it's a pick-up truck. "
> 
> My husband told me about that one. He saw a poster for it at an International dealership. The poster had a guy standing next to it, and the floorboard of the truck was at chest height on the guy. He's never seen one of those trucks in person, not even at the dealership. I wonder just how many they actually sell? The guy at the dealership said yes, it was an actual model not just a concept poster or something like that, so obviously they sell some.
> 
> Tracy



Ford also offers an f650 similarly and GM a GMC topkick


----------



## mustangbbw

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> went and picked this up today, 1975 Cadillac Fleetwood Limo.
> I will be spending the winter restoring it



sweet we used to have a 75 coupe deville. the 500 or 8.2L is a great engine once you take the smog equipment off!


----------



## Allie Cat

I'm currently driving a 1991 Dodge Spirit:





But hopefully after Saturday I will be driving a 1986 Merkur XR4Ti! 





I got the loan yesterday, Saturday me and my dad and a friend are driving out to Harrisburg to look at the car, and if it all checks out it shall be mine. MINE, MUAHAHA! *cough*


----------



## SweetNYLady

I drive a Nissan Maxima 2007... very roomy for a car, I love it. It's a nice lookin' car, drives extremely well and most importantly its roomy enough to hold my big bod :happy:

Here's my car after a long wash and some serious waxing with lots of elbow grease...


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

for a daily driver,I just picked up a nice 1992 Olds 88 4 door, got it for $150  

View attachment 2009_12030001.JPG


----------



## Inhibited

Does anyone drive a Nissan Micra? I <3 this car and am thinking about getting one when i get my license, not sure if it will be roomy enough for me though.

http://www.nissan.com.au/webpages/models/micra.html#/colour-and-trim


----------



## Mikey

katorade said:


> I drive a 2008 Kia Rondo. It's extremely spacious and comfortable, and it's really easy for me to get in and out of even though I have a bad hip.
> 
> I've been in a Chrysler 300 before and would never wish one on anyone. Chrysler has been such a terrible brand for years.



Now ya tell me...my '06 AWD 300 Touring is going to hit the road sometime next year and I am trying to figure out what I am going to get. I have looked at everything from and MB 4matic 550S and an AWD Lexus 460L to a Subaru Outback and everything in between. Surprisingly a Buick LaCrosse and Ford Flex found their way into my line of fire. 

I bought the Chrysler new and just hit 40,000 miles and it is the biggest piece of crap I have ever owned.


----------



## indy500tchr

I love my 1999 Chevy Venture Minivan...Very spacious and easy to get in and out of. I don't have to hop up or squat down. I just slide right into the drivers seat and the seatbelts are nice and long.


----------



## Allie Cat

I did not get the Merkur. Now I'm sitting on a $2000 loan and about to start scrambling to find something that's in my price range, kinda sporty or at least fun to drive, and not falling apart. x.x


----------



## Cupcake343

I've really enjoyed reading some of the posts on this thread about some fat friendly cars. 
I currently drive a 2001 Chrysler PT Cruiser. It fits me pretty well and overall it's quite roomy. I hated the look of it at first, but she grew on me. She's got almost 100,000 miles on her and I'm fearing that she's going to die soon. I've been in the market for a new car for a while now, just browsing and seeing what was up. 
So a few weeks ago, a 2010 model car show came to town and my boyfriend and I went. I had the opportunity to sit inside a bunch of makes and models of different cars. I was shocked at the fact that I literally DO NOT FIT in a lot of them. I'm 5'2'' and I weigh about 340 and I got really discouraged. No matter how far back I moved the seats and even the steering wheel, I couldn't fit into a lot of them. Kias, forget it. Honda was awful. I sat in a Lexus, a Volvo, a BMW, a Ford, a Chevy... nothing worked. I was too big to fit in everything.
Then, Aaaah, a breath of fresh air. Toyota. The Camry, Corolla, Prius and Venza all felt amazing... needless to say, my future cars will be Toyota. They were stylish, but also comfortable. The Scions (made by Toyota) are especially nice too. I'm loving the XD right now!
Crazy how I couldn't fit in so many of them and heartbreaking actually... it made me feel awful. It's not fair that I can't even be in the market for any car because I can't squeeze my big butt into the tiny seats! Anyway, I just had to comment and vent some car shopping frustrations!


----------



## jewels_mystery

Cupcake343 said:


> I've really enjoyed reading some of the posts on this thread about some fat friendly cars.
> I currently drive a 2001 Chrysler PT Cruiser. It fits me pretty well and overall it's quite roomy. I hated the look of it at first, but she grew on me. She's got almost 100,000 miles on her and I'm fearing that she's going to die soon. I've been in the market for a new car for a while now, just browsing and seeing what was up.
> So a few weeks ago, a 2010 model car show came to town and my boyfriend and I went. I had the opportunity to sit inside a bunch of makes and models of different cars. I was shocked at the fact that I literally DO NOT FIT in a lot of them. I'm 5'2'' and I weigh about 340 and I got really discouraged. No matter how far back I moved the seats and even the steering wheel, I couldn't fit into a lot of them. Kias, forget it. Honda was awful. I sat in a Lexus, a Volvo, a BMW, a Ford, a Chevy... nothing worked. I was too big to fit in everything.
> Then, Aaaah, a breath of fresh air. Toyota. The Camry, Corolla, Prius and Venza all felt amazing... needless to say, my future cars will be Toyota. They were stylish, but also comfortable. The Scions (made by Toyota) are especially nice too. I'm loving the XD right now!
> Crazy how I couldn't fit in so many of them and heartbreaking actually... it made me feel awful. It's not fair that I can't even be in the market for any car because I can't squeeze my big butt into the tiny seats! Anyway, I just had to comment and vent some car shopping frustrations!



I really appreciate your comments. We are about the same size and it was helpful. i LOVE the prius and rent one every chance I get.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Our 1997 Cadillac DeVille is getting closer to giving up the ghost. It has been in the shop twice in the last month and we're about to the point of saying we're not putting any more money into it. The idea of car shopping is a scary one for me. I detest the "let me slide in to see if I can fit" moment in front of the salesperson. This thread is helpful.

This will primarily be my husband's car as it's his Caddy we'd be replacing. He has his eye on the Volkswagen Passat. We haven't "tried it on" yet. Anyone know if these are roomy? It doesn't have to be as roomy as the Cadillac, but ideally not much smaller inside than my Malibu.


----------



## Carrie

indy500tchr said:


> I love my 1999 Chevy Venture Minivan...Very spacious and easy to get in and out of. I don't have to hop up or squat down. I just slide right into the drivers seat and the seatbelts are nice and long.


I love my 2002 Chevy Venture! It's boring as hell to look at, and, well, it's a minivan, but it's reliable and definitely fat-friendly, and so easy to get in and out of. I've driven it to a couple of bashes and my fatty friends who've ridden in it seemed pretty comfy, too. I had to get a seatbelt extender, but then I was all set.


----------



## Weeze

Cupcake343 said:


> a breath of fresh air. Toyota. The Camry, Corolla, Prius and Venza all felt amazing... needless to say, my future cars will be Toyota. They were stylish, but also comfortable. The Scions (made by Toyota) are especially nice too. I'm loving the XD right now!



This is good to see. I drive an 89 Toyota Tercel and I love how long and well Toyotas can run. The only problem is that i'm 5'8 and a little over 300 lbs and the Tercel is extremely uncomfortable in the space department. I love it, and a car's a car, but I like seeing that this might not be much of a problem if i decide to go with a toyota again in the future.

And really. Who WOULDN'T want a Prius :wubu:


----------



## Tooz

krismiss said:


> Who WOULDN'T want a Prius :wubu:



Me! Haha. I'm waiting for something better to come along, plus, there is a lot of stigma with those now.


----------



## prettysteve

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> for a daily driver,I just picked up a nice 1992 Olds 88 4 door, got it for $150



IWANNABEVERYFAT: OMG! You mean to tell me that you can still buy a car in america for less than $200.00.:doh: It must have a zillion miles on it.L.O.L. It sounds like you are living like the millionaire-next-door.


----------



## mustangbbw

ThatFatGirl said:


> Our 1997 Cadillac DeVille is getting closer to giving up the ghost. It has been in the shop twice in the last month and we're about to the point of saying we're not putting any more money into it. The idea of car shopping is a scary one for me. I detest the "let me slide in to see if I can fit" moment in front of the salesperson. This thread is helpful.
> 
> This will primarily be my husband's car as it's his Caddy we'd be replacing. He has his eye on the Volkswagen Passat. We haven't "tried it on" yet. Anyone know if these are roomy? It doesn't have to be as roomy as the Cadillac, but ideally not much smaller inside than my Malibu.



I know the older passats were very narrow and small in the drivers seat.


----------



## mustangbbw

krismiss said:


> And really. Who WOULDN'T want a Prius :wubu:



You couldn't give me one of those for free....


----------



## mustangbbw

prettysteve said:


> IWANNABEVERYFAT: OMG! You mean to tell me that you can still buy a car in america for less than $200.00.:doh: It must have a zillion miles on it.L.O.L. It sounds like you are living like the millionaire-next-door.



Yea cash for clunkers put a bit of a stifle on that, but there's still plenty of cars like that. I've gotten running and driving cars for as little as 50 bucks....


----------



## LoveThoseCurves

Tooz said:


> Me! Haha. I'm waiting for something better to come along, plus, there is a lot of stigma with those now.



Don't do it. 

I can't stand the Prius, personally.


----------



## Weeze

Ok, well, maybe just *I* want a prius? 

Oh, and multi-quote please.


----------



## LoveThoseCurves

krismiss said:


> Ok, well, maybe just *I* want a prius?
> 
> Oh, and multi-quote please.



Ouch. 

What do you mean about multi quoting?


----------



## Allie Cat

If I could afford it I'd totally buy a Prius.


----------



## Crystal

My poor 1996 Ford Contour broke down on the interstate back in November and it has been sitting in my mom's driveway ever since. It's either a busted head gasket or a cracked head and we do not have the money to fix either of those.

Next semester should be fun with no car to drive...

I would absolutely love to look into purchasing a new car, but I'm afraid I couldn't work the number of hours necessary to make a car payment. And, being a student, my credit probably would not support purchasing a brand new car (maybe not even a used one). 

*sighs* I'm going to keep looking, though.


----------



## GoldenDelicious

I drive a silver/grey Toyota Avensis, it's my favourite car so far that I've owned. I used to have a Golf, liked it too. I have had a few old bangers in the past but have never been a car snob. If it's safe & reliable & it gets me where I want to go then it's good enough for me.


----------



## the_captain

prettysteve said:


> IWANNABEVERYFAT: OMG! You mean to tell me that you can still buy a car in america for less than $200.00.:doh: It must have a zillion miles on it.L.O.L. It sounds like you are living like the millionaire-next-door.



Yes, those cars are out there if you know what you're looking for. A lot rarer than they were when I was a teenager and could buy $100 cars all day long, but they're there. 

I bought my current car (a '95 Thunderbird) 3 years ago for $2500 CASH with 20k on the clock. It now has 80k and still runs like new. I plan to get at least 200k out of it, and by then I'll be ready to buy another car with CASH. Yep, I'm doing better than I deserve! (And I know who you've been listening to! )


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

prettysteve said:


> IWANNABEVERYFAT: OMG! You mean to tell me that you can still buy a car in america for less than $200.00.:doh: It must have a zillion miles on it.L.O.L. It sounds like you are living like the millionaire-next-door.



car has 134,954 one owner miles, the engine purrs like a kitten. I have a friend that buys cars from area dealers back lots that they can't sell, then he sells them at reasonable prices


----------



## kioewen

Honda Civic. Most boring car there is.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

1989 Mercedes 190D, believe me this car is way more boring. Five cylinder diesel and it's naturally aspirated. It's extremely slow :sad:


----------



## RJI

When the weather is nice i drive my 96 Mustang GT Vert. When the weather sucks i'll take the train because once you drive a convertible you don't want to drive anything else.


----------



## Wild Zero

rg770Ibanez said:


> 1989 Mercedes 190D, believe me this car is way more boring. Five cylinder diesel and it's naturally aspirated. It's extremely slow :sad:



Does it have at least 300,000 miles on it like every diesel Mercedes from the '80s.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Wild Zero said:


> Does it have at least 300,000 miles on it like every diesel Mercedes from the '80s.



Hahahahaha, nope it's got 230,000 miles on it. But it's still running strong. The only thing I've had to replace on it is an upper radiator hose and a A/C compressor clutch. I'm sure it will last for years to come. And word on the street is if you get your Mercedes to last to 1,000,000 miles they will give you a brand new one of your choice for free


----------



## mustangbbw

rg770Ibanez said:


> Hahahahaha, nope it's got 230,000 miles on it. But it's still running strong. The only thing I've had to replace on it is an upper radiator hose and a A/C compressor clutch. I'm sure it will last for years to come. And word on the street is if you get your Mercedes to last to 1,000,000 miles they will give you a brand new one of your choice for free



S class please


----------



## LushesThunder

i drive a new VW Bug and it is very comfortable


----------



## LushesThunder

they still dont 



Russell Williams said:


> The Maryland Legislature passed a law that people must wear seat belts.
> 
> As best I remember, from my discussions with Honda, the Honda seat belts would not fit people above a certain size and Honda did not provide extenders. As best I remember the Honda people told me that it was not safe to use extenders with Honda seat belts and therefore did not provide them nor recommend anyplace where people could buy them
> 
> So if the MD law is that people must wear seat belts and in the past Honda would not provide seat belt extenders then, in the past how could a fat person above a certain size legally ride in or drive a Honda?
> 
> I do not know if the seat belts are longer now.
> 
> 
> Liz Fisher of the south lead a battle to try to get Honda to provide longer seat belts and or extenders.
> 
> I will see if I can still find a web link or if Liz reads this she can bring us up to date on the matter


----------



## NoWayOut

2003 Chevy Malibu, it works pretty well.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

mustangbbw said:


> S class please



CLK Black for me 
It's a modded AMG with a V12 :eat2:


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

Nothing. I should be able to get started with the license process within a week, but I can't get to the DMV for the courses without help. My mom works 7 days a week & my friends are unreliable.

I live in an outer suburb with no buses, so that makes it virtually impossible to get around.


----------



## Jon Blaze

2000 Red Pontiac Firebird







(No mine is not that nice)

I've been having issues with it lately, but it gets the job done. I don't drive it very much except for work really.
It's a bit low, but the general consensus I was given was that on a general level a person up to 300 lbs will be comfy (This being dependent on a number of things of course).

I drove a Z28 Camaro a mile for 40 bucks. It sort of reminded me of a roomier version of my car. There's a small part of me right now that is considering it as a potential next car if I were to need to choose. I'm content with what I have though, and would be for a long time as long as I get it fixed.


----------



## sobie18

Just bought a 2010 Dodge Grand Caravan in Blueberry. 

Needed something reliable to haul the musical gear. 

View attachment 2010 Dodge GC.jpg


----------



## Laura2008

I drive a 2008 Cadillac STS. The seats are very comfy and are adjustable. However, there isn't a lot of leg room if you have bigger legs. I was 350 lbs. when I bought the car and my legs would be cramped after a long drive. Now that I'm 215 lbs. it's very comfy. I always figured Caddy's were very plush and roomy but the way they have the center console it really cuts down on the leg room. 

View attachment tmpphpDO5nWe.jpg


View attachment caddy.JPG


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Laura2008 said:


> I drive a 2008 Cadillac STS. The seats are very comfy and are adjustable. However, there isn't a lot of leg room if you have bigger legs. I was 350 lbs. when I bought the car and my legs would be cramped after a long drive. Now that I'm 215 lbs. it's very comfy. I always figured Caddy's were very plush and roomy but the way they have the center console it really cuts down on the leg room.



Nice Caddy  I love Mine too!


----------



## Mikey

Laura2008 said:


> I drive a 2008 Cadillac STS. The seats are very comfy and are adjustable. However, there isn't a lot of leg room if you have bigger legs. I was 350 lbs. when I bought the car and my legs would be cramped after a long drive. Now that I'm 215 lbs. it's very comfy. I always figured Caddy's were very plush and roomy but the way they have the center console it really cuts down on the leg room.



I am wondering if you tested the CTS before you bought the STS. I am thinking of the CTS Wagon, and since you were larger back then, was wondering if you were comfortable had you tried it?
I am getting out of a 2006 Chrysler 300 Touring AWD that was comfortable for a 600+ pound ex gf, but the car is crap and need to move on in the next few months.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

I drive a 1990 Nissan 300ZX, had it for about 2 years now. How did I pay for it? I wrote off my old car (a 1989 Volvo 760GLE) while I was on vacation in Brisbane. Both cars were mangled enough that they needed to use the two trucks to separate them... but everybody was okay.

Anyway, here's a couple of pics of my current car... I named her "Katelyn" after a cartoon character I created when I was in school. 

View attachment 300ZX00.jpg


View attachment 300ZX01.jpg


View attachment 300ZX02.jpg


----------



## firefly

As soon as I'm able to sell my car, I' going to drive this one, a silver Citroen Berlingo:







At the moment I've got a Berlingo, too, but mine is dark-blue, about 7 years old.

Very roomy, even with two bernaise mountain dogs


----------



## Laura2008

Mikey said:


> I am wondering if you tested the CTS before you bought the STS. I am thinking of the CTS Wagon, and since you were larger back then, was wondering if you were comfortable had you tried it?
> I am getting out of a 2006 Chrysler 300 Touring AWD that was comfortable for a 600+ pound ex gf, but the car is crap and need to move on in the next few months.



Yes, in fact the CTS is what I originally wanted. It was so uncomfortable that after a 30 minute test drive my legs and hips were sore. It has much less interior room than the STS. I don't know how the wagon is but the regular CTS is not at all roomy for a big person. Maybe they built the wagon bigger though.


----------



## Jigen

1996 Opel Astra.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Russell Williams said:


> The Maryland Legislature passed a law that people must wear seat belts.
> 
> As best I remember, from my discussions with Honda, the Honda seat belts would not fit people above a certain size and Honda did not provide extenders. As best I remember the Honda people told me that it was not safe to use extenders with Honda seat belts and therefore did not provide them nor recommend anyplace where people could buy them
> 
> So if the MD law is that people must wear seat belts and in the past Honda would not provide seat belt extenders then, in the past how could a fat person above a certain size legally ride in or drive a Honda?
> 
> I do not know if the seat belts are longer now.
> 
> 
> Liz Fisher of the south lead a battle to try to get Honda to provide longer seat belts and or extenders.
> 
> I will see if I can still find a web link or if Liz reads this she can bring us up to date on the matter



Elizabeth Fishers seat belt site is here.


----------



## RJI

Mikey said:


> I am wondering if you tested the CTS before you bought the STS. I am thinking of the CTS Wagon, and since you were larger back then, was wondering if you were comfortable had you tried it?
> I am getting out of a 2006 Chrysler 300 Touring AWD that was comfortable for a 600+ pound ex gf, but the car is crap and need to move on in the next few months.



You will find the series of car you have now (Chrysler 300/dodge Charger/Magnum) to be some of the roomiest available and not many others can come close. 
I sold the Chryslers for a few years and then Toyotas for a few and have basically been in every car you can think of. 

When one of my friends asks what is the most fat guy friendly car i always send them in the direction of what you have even if it cost me a sale. 

I find Cadillac to be some some of the least large person friendly cars around. They are large in size but lack hip room and seat travel is a minimum.


----------



## Mikey

firefly said:


> As soon as I'm able to sell my car, I' going to drive this one, a silver Citroen Berlingo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment I've got a Berlingo, too, but mine is dark-blue, about 7 years old.
> 
> Very roomy, even with two bernaise mountain dogs



I was in a Berlingo Taxi in Argentina and they are VERY roomy! Too bad they don't sell them in the US. Fiat might be selling a similar vehicle here once they start importing cars into the US.


----------



## Mikey

RJI said:


> You will find the series of car you have now (Chrysler 300/dodge Charger/Magnum) to be some of the roomiest available and not many others can come close.
> I sold the Chryslers for a few years and then Toyotas for a few and have basically been in every car you can think of.
> 
> When one of my friends asks what is the most fat guy friendly car i always send them in the direction of what you have even if it cost me a sale.
> 
> I find Cadillac to be some some of the least large person friendly cars around. They are large in size but lack hip room and seat travel is a minimum.



After leaving a business luncheon I popped into a Mercedes dealership I passed. Three cars that definitely seemed fat friendly were the R, GL and S class vehicles. We standard wheels the GL wasn't too high to get into and the R and S were extremely roomy and easy to get into and out of. They also have lots of hip room; and might be roomier then my 300. You can buy them off leases for about half of their original prices and Mercedes is having a great 60 month financing deal going on.


----------



## mustangbbw

Mikey said:


> I was in a Berlingo Taxi in Argentina and they are VERY roomy! Too bad they don't sell them in the US. Fiat might be selling a similar vehicle here once they start importing cars into the US.



That car would sell in very limited numbers here. Looks to quirky.


----------



## mustangbbw

Mikey said:


> After leaving a business luncheon I popped into a Mercedes dealership I passed. Three cars that definitely seemed fat friendly were the R, GL and S class vehicles. We standard wheels the GL wasn't too high to get into and the R and S were extremely roomy and easy to get into and out of. They also have lots of hip room; and might be roomier then my 300. You can buy them off leases for about half of their original prices and Mercedes is having a great 60 month financing deal going on.



S class can't go wrong there. Pretty much took up the "standard of the world" title after Cadillac lost it in the mid 70's....


----------



## RJI

mustangbbw said:


> S class can't go wrong there. Pretty much took up the "standard of the world" title after Cadillac lost it in the mid 70's....



Yes the "S" class is one of my favorites but unless the deal was astonishing I would never own one. Having sold cars for many years you just see how bad an investment they are.... so cheaper the better for me now.


----------



## mustangbbw

RJI said:


> Yes the "S" class is one of my favorites but unless the deal was astonishing I would never own one. Having sold cars for many years you just see how bad an investment they are.... so cheaper the better for me now.



If i were buying a car like that I'd wait 2-3 years after it's initial drop in value, same with all luxury cars.


----------



## Shark01

LOVE cars...pretty much all my disposable income gets spent on them. Currently drive a BMW 335i folding hardtop convertible and a Porsche 911 Turbo, both manual transmission.


----------



## Pharadox

A 2004 Chevy Cavalier 2 door sports coupe... the color of the sun. You see me coming from a mile away, haha. I didn't have a picture handy, so here's an image I found on google images, but my car looks identical to this one. 

View attachment car.jpg


----------



## S13Drifter

I just got me a 1985 Toyota Corolla SR5. For you import car nuts its an AE86. Got it for 600 bucks just sitting in a field.


----------



## DM321

Right now I drive a 2door 2wd Chevy Tahoe, I hate it but I was a cheap transition vehicle after losing a truck due to unemployment. But I'll be getting something different soon(I hope).

My wife drives an 05 Trailblazer, it has had some issues but for the most part she loves it.

We have owned over 20 vehicles since we've been married, and I had three during school. If we don't like one we simply get something different because we spend alot of time on the road.

Out of trucks cars and suburbans, I think one of our favorite vehicles was a 99 Olds Aurora. 

Pic of said lost truck.





Pic of my POC Tahoe






No pics of the Trailblazer, but its comfy for both of us and the kids, and doesn't burn too much gas.


----------



## Dance_Epidemic

I've only just passed my driving test, so finally on the road. 
My first car, of what I'm sure will be many more to come, is a Ford KA. 
It's a fun little thing to drive. 

My one is the same as this, but silver all over including the bumper.


----------



## UrbanSugar

suzuki sx4 crossover  I love her!:wubu: My favorite besides its overall cuteness! is the huge windshield! and awesome 4x4  

View attachment IMG_2003.JPG


View attachment IMG_2027.JPG


----------



## shadowmaker87

i drive a 2004 chevy malibu n my wife drives a 2008 chevy colbalt!!!


----------



## njbigboy

i have 2007 chevy hhr after having trucks for quite sometime..i liked it because it was ez to get in and out of and i don't feel like i'm sitting in a go kart even though it is small..its fairly roomy but could be tough for someone with large hips..also have a harley electra glide where hip room is never a problem lol just have to want to get on!


----------



## runningman

2004 Peugeot 307 Hdi Xsi. Quite quick. Not the best fuel economy considering diesel. Nice to drive though. Except today when I was going sideways in the snow.........


----------



## pjbbwlvr

I got a 2003 Chevy Impala nice and roomy and plenty of power. Mileage is not too bad either for a midsize I get 27 MPG, which helps when commuting to work in Jersey.Here is a picture of the car.


----------



## Shala

I'm driving a 2008 Ford Escape and a 2008 Ford F150. Both great and roomy....but I love, love, love the Escape.


----------



## Allie Cat

biggirlsaresexi said:


> Here's mine. It was taken in spring so it had some pollen on it(hence the flat yellowish look).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't driven it in a month or so, but I'll be replacing the battery and hopefully taking it for a drive this weekend.
> and as UrbanSugar said, 4 wheel drive is awesome. Glad i spent a bit more to get it rather than front wheel drive.



I've been looking for one of those but I can't seem to find one in my price range that isn't made entirely of rust. Bah. But yeah, very nice car dood!


----------



## ahtnamas

My Girl on the day I picked her up from the dealership (about 1.5 months ago)




She's a 2008 Pontiac G6 GT Coupe. My 1st coupe, seats 4, but she's roomy and I love her


----------



## Shosh

S13Drifter said:


> I just got me a 1985 Toyota Corolla SR5. For you import car nuts its an AE86. Got it for 600 bucks just sitting in a field.



And you will prolly spend 6 thousand bucks fixing it.


----------



## Wild Zero

S13Drifter said:


> I just got me a 1985 Toyota Corolla SR5. For you import car nuts its an AE86. Got it for 600 bucks just sitting in a field.



The AE86, AW11 and Supra Mark III will always hold a special place in my heart. It sucks that Toyota went from making awesome cars that looked like Robocop crossed with a pocket calculator to making everything look like a variation of the RAV4.


----------



## ImNotFunny

I drive a Ford Ranger Pickup...06 .. it's OK but I really want a F250 or a Mustang, but that isn't really a car for a person of size


----------



## Allie Cat

If all goes well, on tuesday I will be going to pick up a 1995 Mustang to replace the old Dodge Spirit. I've already been to test drive and it was beautiful :wubu:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

. . . but it's a Minnesota car. I just discovered that it is a sort of tan color - had it washed for the first time this winter. Two-three more washes should get me down to the nameplate.

Heh, heh! Sometimes the jokester in me takes over. Actually, it is a 2000 Isuzu Trooper, bought new, about 77K miles, ladder frame, REAL 4WD with a transfer case and 4-on-the-floor + O.D. Just bought a set of Pirelli ATRs for it and it will walk through anything. Anything! You hear me?

But - more fun - I'll show you a picture of my first car (not mine, but identical.) I bought it right out of college when I scored my first job. It was a 1958 Jaguar XK-150, 3 years old when I bought it, and just as red as the picture. It was the most fun, and nearly the most trouble, of any car I have ever owned. I had it for a year and traded it for a '62 Olds 88, three on the tree. I was getting married and the Jag just wasn't reliable for a road trip.






But I can't leave good ol' reliable Suzie out of the picture. Here she is, identical to mine but for the paint color. It's just the right size to carry our two bikes inside.


----------



## S13Drifter

Shosh said:


> And you will prolly spend 6 thousand bucks fixing it.



Only 6k? Hell I am Gearhead, I want to spend more like 60k and build me a drift car


----------



## S13Drifter

Wild Zero said:


> The AE86, AW11 and Supra Mark III will always hold a special place in my heart. It sucks that Toyota went from making awesome cars that looked like Robocop crossed with a pocket calculator to making everything look like a variation of the RAV4.



Oh yes, What I would give to have a Toyota Altezza with a 5 speed. The last good car from them. In my eyes


----------



## CleverBomb

UrbanSugar said:


> suzuki sx4 crossover  I love her!:wubu: My favorite besides its overall cuteness! is the huge windshield! and awesome 4x4


Nice!

Personally, I'd skip the pink stars on the side for me, but hey -- I'm a guy. 
Suzuki makes some good cars and sport-utes. (We'll just pretend the rebadged Daewoos never happened, ok?)

Wish they'd rate them for towing though (non-US markets have 'em ok for a bit over 2000# in tow, with trailer brakes; stateside, nothing).

Their Kizashi looks good too, but the interior might be less accommodating to larger folks. Unlike in the SX4, the center console is higher than the seat, intruding on hip room. Might be fixable by raising the seat with its power adjustment -- I didn't check that when I sat in one. 

-Rusty


----------



## mustangbbw

Wild Zero said:


> It sucks that Toyota went from making awesome cars that looked like Robocop crossed with a pocket calculator to making everything look like a variation of the RAV4.



I think we finally agree on something! haha


----------



## Mikey

ThatFatGirl said:


> Our 1997 Cadillac DeVille is getting closer to giving up the ghost. It has been in the shop twice in the last month and we're about to the point of saying we're not putting any more money into it. The idea of car shopping is a scary one for me. I detest the "let me slide in to see if I can fit" moment in front of the salesperson. This thread is helpful.
> 
> This will primarily be my husband's car as it's his Caddy we'd be replacing. He has his eye on the Volkswagen Passat. We haven't "tried it on" yet. Anyone know if these are roomy? It doesn't have to be as roomy as the Cadillac, but ideally not much smaller inside than my Malibu.




When I bought my Chrysler 300, the girl I was dating at the time was about 5'4 300 lbs and she just made it into the Passat. She was bottom heavy. Had she had any more belly, she never would have made it in. Hope that helps!


----------



## Sliver

My daily driver is a white Tahoe hybrid. It gets around 20 mpg and with this chilly, snowy mid-west winter, I'm finding out that it moves through snow decently.


----------



## RJI

S13Drifter said:


> Oh yes, What I would give to have a Toyota Altezza with a 5 speed. The last good car from them. In my eyes



Isn't it sold as the IS300 here?


----------



## S13Drifter

RJI said:


> Isn't it sold as the IS300 here?



Well yea but as a left hand drive Lexus and with the 2JZ-GE (The non-turbo Supra motor) The Toyota Altezza comes with a 3S-GE and RHD.


----------



## mustangbbw

S13Drifter said:


> Well yea but as a left hand drive Lexus and with the 2JZ-GE (The non-turbo Supra motor) The Toyota Altezza comes with a 3S-GE and RHD.



you know what else has a pretty sick straight 6 is the Australian Ford Falcon. 4.0 twin turbo 1-6 with roughly 400hp, hold up to about as much boost as a 
2jZ. In the states we get the stupid "ecoboost" 3.5... lame..


----------



## S13Drifter

mustangbbw said:


> you know what else has a pretty sick straight 6 is the Australian Ford Falcon. 4.0 twin turbo 1-6 with roughly 400hp, hold up to about as much boost as a
> 2jZ. In the states we get the stupid "ecoboost" 3.5... lame..



Australia has the weird combination of American Muscle with Japanese turbos and tuning. Its the best of both worlds and I am jealous lol


----------



## mustangbbw

S13Drifter said:


> Australia has the weird combination of American Muscle with Japanese turbos and tuning. Its the best of both worlds and I am jealous lol



Same here. Plus they give the people what they want. For instance in the Falcon, you can get the TT 4.0 with 390 hp or the DOHC 5.4 with 414 hp. Similar power but appeal to different crowds.


----------



## vinman

vehicles..... well..... I have 5 of them, have and will again have more. Just dont have the extra room for more today. Someday I'll have a 5k sq foot garage and a 2k sq foot house.... 


Daily driver is a Charger SRT8, 425HP nice 4-door for business and day-to-day
I also have a Volvo XC90 Suv
I have an older Suburban for camping and the dogs

Then my 2 classic cars
I have a 70 Buick GSX (1 of 678 ever made, very rare muscle car)
I still have my first car, which my grandfather bought brand new, it's a 65 Chevy El Camino

Ciao
Vin


----------



## Allie Cat

At last, THE CAR!







It was rainy and I was bored, and my landlord had parked in my spot so I parked in his. So I took a picture out of the window.

It's a 1995 Mustang, base model. Previous owners added a Magnaflow exhaust system, a rebuilt engine out of a Thunderbird with approximately 70,000 miles on it, a fiberglass hood, aftermarket taillights, and new gauges that glow bright blue. I suspect there's probably more in there that I just haven't noticed yet. So far the fastest I've driven it was 75, and until I hit 70 I was still in third. 

This spring my dad and I are going to tear apart the front end, fix some damage from a prior wreck that banged up the headlight mounts, replace the headlight mounts, and install a Cobra bodykit that the previous owner threw in with the car.

Dadat dat dat daaaa (I'm lovin' it.)


----------



## Crystal

Divals said:


> At last, THE CAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was rainy and I was bored, and my landlord had parked in my spot so I parked in his. So I took a picture out of the window.
> 
> It's a 1995 Mustang, base model. Previous owners added a Magnaflow exhaust system, a rebuilt engine out of a Thunderbird with approximately 70,000 miles on it, a fiberglass hood, aftermarket taillights, and new gauges that glow bright blue. I suspect there's probably more in there that I just haven't noticed yet. So far the fastest I've driven it was 75, and until I hit 70 I was still in third.
> 
> This spring my dad and I are going to tear apart the front end, fix some damage from a prior wreck that banged up the headlight mounts, replace the headlight mounts, and install a Cobra bodykit that the previous owner threw in with the car.
> 
> Dadat dat dat daaaa (I'm lovin' it.)



Can't wait to ride in it, hon. :happy:


----------



## Allie Cat

CrystalUT11 said:


> Can't wait to ride in it, hon. :happy:



cough ride cough


----------



## Crystal

Divals said:


> cough ride cough



*shakes head* You're shameful.


----------



## Allie Cat

CrystalUT11 said:


> *shakes head* You're shameful.



Hehehe, you know you love it


----------



## Scx

Divals said:


> It's a 1995 Mustang



Here's mine. 1971. It doesn't run so well, though, has electric trouble.
Daily driver is a '90 MBZ 420SEL.
Or the F350 if I need to move big things.

_Scx_


----------



## Allie Cat

Scx said:


> Here's mine. 1971. It doesn't run so well, though, has electric trouble.
> Daily driver is a '90 MBZ 420SEL.
> Or the F350 if I need to move big things.
> 
> _Scx_



Oooh pretty 

Mine's a daily driver though, can't afford to keep two cars on the road.


----------



## firefly

vinman said:


> I have an older Suburban for camping and *the dogs*
> 
> Then my 2 classic cars
> I have a 70 Buick GSX (1 of 678 ever made, very rare muscle car)
> I still have my first car, which my grandfather bought brand new, it's a 65 Chevy El Camino
> 
> Ciao
> Vin



Pictures please :bow:


----------



## Megan221

I drive an 07 Monte Carlo LT. They are pretty roomy (in the front anyway lol) the driver's seat has 6 different seat adjustment settings, and the steering wheel has tilt adjustment as well. The only complaint I have had from any other bigger person getting into the backseat is that they'd have more room if they were in the trunk LOL. 

View attachment MyBaby07.jpg


----------



## Laura2008

Megan221 said:


> I drive an 07 Monte Carlo LT. They are pretty roomy (in the front anyway lol) the driver's seat has 6 different seat adjustment settings, and the steering wheel has tilt adjustment as well. The only complaint I have had from any other bigger person getting into the backseat is that they'd have more room if they were in the trunk LOL.



My last car was a red 2003 Monte Carlo and I LOVED it. Very roomy and at 350 lbs. I never felt cramped. Yeah the trunk was pretty large so it could be hard to get people in the backseat but was great if you wanted to load a lot of stuff.


----------



## RJI

Scx said:


> Here's mine. 1971. It doesn't run so well, though, has electric trouble.
> Daily driver is a '90 MBZ 420SEL.
> Or the F350 if I need to move big things.
> 
> _Scx_



Nice, i'd like to add a Mach or Boss to my stable some day.


----------



## Mikey

Megan221 said:


> I drive an 07 Monte Carlo LT. They are pretty roomy (in the front anyway lol) the driver's seat has 6 different seat adjustment settings, and the steering wheel has tilt adjustment as well. The only complaint I have had from any other bigger person getting into the backseat is that they'd have more room if they were in the trunk LOL.



I had an ex gf who had the '06 (prior body style) and was quite comfortable in it till she got over 550. It was one of the few cars she could comfortably get into.


----------



## Mikey

Scx said:


> Here's mine. 1971. It doesn't run so well, though, has electric trouble.
> Daily driver is a '90 MBZ 420SEL.
> Or the F350 if I need to move big things.
> 
> _Scx_



What a beauty!!! Too bad is doesn't run well!


----------



## wittymoniker

I grew up in Georgia and now live in texas, so of course I drive a truck. I'm also economical and enjoy quality products so i bought a honda!!! 

View attachment mycar.jpg


----------



## gow

itsmrhappy said:


> Hey there - I apologize in advance if this is in the wrong place.
> 
> Its time for a new car. Currently, I drive a Chrysler 300 which I find to be extremely comfortable.
> 
> I feel limited by the choices available to me.. and I feel like my only choice is another Chrysler product.
> 
> Can I ask what you are driving and\or what you find to be comfortable?
> 
> Thansks!



Got a low budet.. got a 1991 Oldsmobile Cutlass "Calais." Has a little rust; i accidentally drive over a curb today, due to wipers i couldnt see. Car was fine, but it Buged me, i drive PERFECT! Sub-$1000 Price Range.

For $1000 to $2000 you can get a number of cars.. an older Cadillac, perhaps a comfy AND Sporty Nissam Maxima.. Cars dont HAVE to cost a lot AT ALL.

I know MUCH about cars.. even if you were gonna spend $10,000... Spend $2000 and SAVE a LOT of MONEY!

My $0.02.

- gow


----------



## gow

Dont hate. Me and this lil baby get -AROUND!-


----------



## largebob280

2010 Ford Fusion Hybrid

It gets decent mileage, but not as good as advertised (I'm getting about 37mpg city and 35mpg highway). It's roomy enough for the moderately large, with good shoulder room and OK hip room. It sits a little low, so it might be hard for some people to exit.

My biggest problem with it is the accelerator pedal (no, it doesn't stick). I'm 6'6", which means my right foot is more vertically oriented to the pedal than most peoples'. The pedal is one of those short ones that doesn't hinge at the floor, and my foot slips off of it from time-to-time.


----------



## ciccialover

My car is a FIAT Grande Punto, I know that nobody of you doesn't know the model, it's an italian car sold all over Europe. 1.4 cc and 95 hp, i love it!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

This car is awesome! I wish the states had Fiats.


----------



## RJI

Looks like a focus.


----------



## JohnWylde

You wouldn't wish that if you had one lol.
Didn't you know FIAT stands for Fix It Again Tomorrow?

Tho the Punto does look quite stylish for a small hatchback.

JW



rg770Ibanez said:


> This car is awesome! I wish the states had Fiats.


----------



## JohnWylde

Now that JAG has the be the most beautiful car in this thread - no contest.
If you had it now it would be worth at least $50K!

Here's my JAG - just ignore the neighbours van!

JW



Ho Ho Tai said:


> . . .
> 
> But - more fun - I'll show you a picture of my first car (not mine, but identical.) I bought it right out of college when I scored my first job. It was a 1958 Jaguar XK-150, 3 years old when I bought it, and just as red as the picture. It was the most fun, and nearly the most trouble, of any car I have ever owned. I had it for a year and traded it for a '62 Olds 88, three on the tree. I was getting married and the Jag just wasn't reliable for a road trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment My new Jag.JPG


----------



## ciccialover

JohnWylde said:


> You wouldn't wish that if you had one lol.
> Didn't you know FIAT stands for Fix It Again Tomorrow?
> 
> Tho the Punto does look quite stylish for a small hatchback.
> 
> JW



Very funny. You know, since those times things changed a lot, I don't have any problems with my actual car and now FIAT has the same quality as the others car makers, you'll see when the new Fiat 500 will arrive in the U.S. next year.


----------



## gow

I feorgot Jaguar was that beautiful.. maybe in my 30s I will get one!!!


----------



## gow

ciccialover said:


> My car is a FIAT Grande Punto, I know that nobody of you doesn't know the model, it's an italian car sold all over Europe. 1.4 cc and 95 hp, i love it!



Alfa Romeo '600' for me, Please.


----------



## Weirdo890

My car belong to my family. It's either a 2005 Nissan Versa or a 2003 Subaru Outback. Both are good, but I prefer the Versa.


----------



## Micara

This is my car, affectionately known as Smurfette. She's a 2004 Chevy Aveo. My first car that I ever bought myself. 

She's been through a tornado and also had a lightning-struck tree fall upon her. She's the first car that I've driven for an extended period of time without getting a wreck. (Going on 6 years now!)


----------



## Mikey

rg770Ibanez said:


> This car is awesome! I wish the states had Fiats.



We will be getting the FIAT soon!

It's been many years since FIAT stood for Fix It Again Tony...the quality is way up these days!

I asked Taxi drivers in Buenos Aires, Argentina if they liked their FIATs and they all raved about them. As a back seat passenger I can tell you that they were comfortable, seemingly well made (no rattles) and space was used efficiently.


----------



## Wild Zero

Purchased new wheels for my car last week, took some photos of them the other evening.


----------



## CastingPearls

No pics but I have an '03 Subaru Outback wagon, which in some parts of the PA Pocono Mountains is practically LAW.


----------



## MissCantBeWrong

I drive a Ford ZX2 Escort. It's not the roomiest car but I have no problems with fitting in it. I hate that it's a 2 door but it's paid off, gets pretty decent gas mileage and gets me where I need to go.


----------



## Mikey

For those who are well heeled, the Mercedes R350 and the Ford Flex are great for the supersized. They have very long doors and are made to accommodate ease in getting in and out not to mention heavy duty suspension. The R350s have been around for a while so you can get a good deal on a "used" one. For those who are looking for a wider rear seat only the newer one's have the rear 3/4 across bench. The others have bucket seats in the rear, however, even those are pretty ample.


----------



## CastingPearls

Went for a ride in my best friend's Chrysler Sebring convertible. We're both SSBBW's. It was like riding in a big comfy couch. She's had it for two years and has zero complaints. I want one in red.


----------



## S13Drifter

Just wanted to throw out a quick update of my car now.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I drive a '96 Honda POS hatchback, nicknamed Ursula or the Black Nag.


----------



## J34

Well I drive a silver 2004 Ford Crown Victoria. Bought it earlier this year with 20k miles for nothing! Its is huge inside, and can seat up to 4 in the back, with a bench seat in the front for 3 people. Extremely comfortable ride. 

May not be the most economical of vehicles, but it sure slays traffic. Seems like driving in the Parkway or Turnpike I get a huge buffer zone :happy:. Even during rush hour!


----------



## blazon

This car has been in my immediate family for over 25 yrs and my step-dad's family for even longer. Originally owned by some actors wife...(fuzzy on the details). It has 39,000 original miles. I rarely ever drive it....mostly because I don't like the fish bowl feeling, but also I think because it's been in my family for so many years, I don't want to take the chance of anything happening to it.


----------



## cinnamitch

2009 Hyundai Sonata


----------



## Mysti Mountains

I currently Drive a Dodge Dakota Quad Cab...but my 1957 Nash Rambler is almost road ready...I plan on unveiling it with a photo set soon 

View attachment dashsm.jpg


----------



## BBWBecky

2001 hyundai SantaFe..This is not very fat friendly was alright when I was around 215 now that I'm between 258 and my biggest 272 this year...the seat belt doesn't reach much and I almost need a seat belt extended..I wouldn't recomend this to any BBW or BHM


----------



## Sydney Vicious

2000 Chevy Tracker!! I love this baby, it's AMAZING in snow and gets awesome mileage whilst still providing enough room for my girth <3


----------



## Dromond

2007 Ford Focus. It's a good little car, with a surprising amount of interior room.


----------



## HighAltitudeFA

2011 BMW 550i... Very comfortable with loads of power. I would rate it as one of the best cars I have had so far.


----------



## EtobicokeFA

HighAltitudeFA said:


> 2011 BMW 550i... Very comfortable with loads of power. I would rate it as one of the best cars I have had so far.



Hey. Another_ bimmer _driving cool. I got the 2007 X5, and also love the comfort, space and power.


----------



## Sinix

1999 Nissan Almera.

Cheap, realible... what else may I need?


----------



## sloboy302

I drive a 2010 Kia Soul, it's actually got alot of room and is a fun little car. However I do miss having some power under the hood, I went from a 2001 F-150 Lightning Pickup Truck, 400hp down to 150hp. However I did go from 17Mpg to 28Mpg which helped on the 30+ mile commute to work.


----------



## GentleSavage

Black 2006 Chrysler 300. His name is Jethro.


----------



## NJDoll

My Jetta <3 I love her!! She's sick in the picture, but she's all better now. I am currently looking for a new car but I can't part with her. Together we had many memories together and she's just too damn cute! :smitten: 

View attachment jetta.jpg


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

2005 Scion tC. 2 door coupe with hatchback. Lots of cargo space with the rear seats down, but 1000 pound passenger/cargo weight limit. It's an economy sports car. With emphasis on the "sports car" part.

Base stats are 161 horse/165 lb.-ft. torque. Five speed manual. The shifter and pedals are definitely aftermarket, the transmission might be - I'd have to drive a stock 05 tC to be sure. It's a very aggressive transmission, accelerates like a beast, yet still averages 24 mpg city and 26 highway (it could REALLY use a 6th gear to improve highway mileage). Steering is excellent, the sunroof and moonroof are nice. Everything on the center panel is buttons except for one dial (temp control). The tires are a pain in the ass, ridiculously expensive low profile things, but they grip well and ride smooth.


----------



## vinarian

untill a few moonths ago i had a great scion xa named perri - unfortunately, it had a secret admirer that developed a crush on him, and huge deer vs small scion does Not work well for the scion  now i have a jeep liberty renegade which i love though it does get half the gas mileage


----------



## Tracyarts

" Went for a ride in my best friend's Chrysler Sebring convertible. We're both SSBBW's. It was like riding in a big comfy couch. "

I totally love mine. It's comfortable to drive, and to ride in. Even on a long roadtrip. Mine's a 2004, the newer ones (starting with the 2009 model I think) are less roomy though. Now, the roomy ones I found were the touring edition, and also the limited edition. I also test drove a different one (LX edition I think, could have been JXI, don't really remember though) that was considerably less roomy inside, and made me feel like I was crammed in with a shoehorn. 

This is mine:


----------



## Christov

Totally relevant considering I had an equivalent of this when I was a toddler.


----------



## it's only me

jaguar, explorer, & sometimes my husbands f-150 & escort


----------



## AsianXL

Toyota Matrix


----------



## 1300 Class

1999 Holden Commodore VT. Is my dads, but since he's over in Western Australia four weeks at a time, I use it rather than my own. Its had the clappers run out of it, and the shocks are starting to go, but I like driving it.


----------



## prplecat

I drive an amethyst 2007 HHR, and LOVE her! She's named Violet. I weighed about 370 when I bought her, and she was pretty comfortable then. Since I lost a bit, she feels wonderful! Good gas mileage, easily configured for hauling smallish stuffs, just a happy, happy car.


----------



## JMNYC

Hey.

I published this a week ago, thought I would link.

http://autos.aol.com/article/cars-for-overweight-americans/

I've been trying for 4 years to convince editors that covering this aspect of the auto industry is important, and to let me write about it without including any caveats, judgments, tsk-tsks, and such. It ain't "War and Peace" but...there you go. (I didn't write the headline, though.)

Enjoy, or something similar.


----------



## Heyyou

Ok, i give...


























Gotta love the bowtie. Added seat covers and hood pins. Lost hood pins (?) now i get to waste $10 buying them again. Burn-out potential.. restraint used. Fun few tire light-ups, though! 

Name: "Camaro." It says so on my registration and title. As to some other type of name? .. no. I wouldnt name my car, except with a vanity plate.

My vehicle! There it is. :wubu:


----------



## trucrimsongold

I'm driving a* Mazda 3 *awesome car decent mileage the zoom! zoom! like they talk about in the commericals they are not kidding! And im a big dude and the leg and body head room fit's me perfect! I typically only drive Pick Up trucks but I had to get a shuttle car when the decision was made to live 43 miles from my job...I also own a Titan pick up and for all the rednecks who wan't to talk about buying american in case you didn't know the majority of car's actually made are made in Canada and Mexico my *Titan* was made in *Tennessee*!!


----------



## MeltzNyoMouf

I drive a 00 Buick Regal


----------



## fluffyandcute

I drive a pontiac vibe....great little car...good on gas


----------



## Webmaster

Audi Q5. Love it.


----------



## Tina

Looks too small for my bottom, but very cute and sporty, Conrad. Which engine configuration?

Still plugging along in my PT Cruiser...


----------



## Webmaster

The 2.0t turbo. It seems a small motor for a rather hefty vehicle, but actually has plenty of punch thanks to gobs of torque and an 8-speed tiptronic transmission. And should more be needed, I am pretty sure I could coax a bunch more power out of it with remapping and a bit of extra boost.

The Q-ship is about two inches smaller in all directions than the Ford Edge it replaces, except for the rear cargo area, which is larger. And overall, it's large enough for most bottoms.  



Tina said:


> Looks too small for my bottom, but very cute and sporty, Conrad. Which engine configuration?
> 
> Still plugging along in my PT Cruiser...


----------



## wi-steve

2002 Nissan Maxima SE 6 speed. I would highly recommend it to anyone that's um, well fat. Or has a fat significant other. It's a great car, although life changes and I'm hoping to get a 2007 or newer Yukon or Tahoe one of these days. In a perfect world I would keep the old car since the resale value on it with 130k is probably next to nothing. 

But we'll see... if gas prices keep going up I don't know what I'll get. I want three rows of seats, enough room for two baby seats in the middle, a yellow lab, able to tow a 18' ski boat, and enough room for the gear needed for a week long fishing trip. Don't say mini van. I can't do it. (wife already has an odessey and I just can't deal with having two of them in the garage)

Steve


----------



## DesignAddict

01 Land Rover Discovery II...it is time for a new car though. I have had it so long and I am tired of all the things going wrong with it. I am not looking forward to having a car payment again


----------



## ImSoDead

2002 Lexus LS430 because the seat lowers. That's the only Japanese car I can fit in without having to scrunch over and still have a sunroof.


----------



## FatRings

2004 Audi A4 1.8T quattro (all wheel drive)

Bought it certified pre-owned in early January 2005 with only 28,000 miles on it. It's been modified over the years. Looking to reach 200,000 miles in the next few months. It's a perfect all season do anything type of car.


----------



## Webmaster

FatRings said:


> 2004 Audi A4 1.8T quattro (all wheel drive)
> 
> Bought it certified pre-owned in early January 2005 with only 28,000 miles on it. It's been modified over the years. Looking to reach 200,000 miles in the next few months. It's a perfect all season do anything type of car.
> [/IMG]



Gorgeous. Engine performance mods as well?


----------



## 1love_emily

I drive a dinky... yes, dinky... 2002 Ford ZX2 in a bright teal blue


----------



## ssbbwnut

my mode of transportation is a 2001 Ford Taurus...im over 6' tall, so its plenty roomy and its got a bench seat, very fat friendly!

:bounce:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

2002 Ford Focus...lots of room for my body..but, when I ever get a new car ...checking the leg room. The Focus are very SSBBW fat girl friendly...(my niece is a big girl too..she got one for the same reason..we have two in the family lol) but, I'm 5'10" with long legs....need more leg room.


----------



## FatRings

Webmaster said:


> Gorgeous. Engine performance mods as well?



Yes. I've done a large turbo upgrade and have doubled the factory power output. The 1.8T engine has a base rating of 170 HP. With the mods done, I've dyno'd it at 345 HP. On a 100% highway trip, I'm still getting 30-31 mpg.


----------



## grubnboy

PunkyGurly74 said:


> 2002 Ford Focus...lots of room for my body..but, when I ever get a new car ...checking the leg room. The Focus are very SSBBW fat girl friendly...(my niece is a big girl too..she got one for the same reason..we have two in the family lol) but, I'm 5'10" with long legs....need more leg room.



i was actually coming here to say me and my wife drive a 2002 Focus Station Wagon. it's really a pretty nice little car, it shares much of it's design with the Mazda 3 as well. 

i love ours. definitely a good, solid car.


----------



## Scx

I still have the same old Mercedes.

It's got space. An SS friend of mine settled into the front, and went, "Wow, I'd forgotten how nice big cars were".

You can keep your Foci and fiberglass and whatnot, I like twenty feet of twenty-year old iron.


----------



## Saoirse

After totaling my 2003 kia rio, I just got a 2005 jeep liberty. LOVE IT! The only downside is that is an automatic and I've only driven (and love driving) standards. But my #1 priority when I was car shopping was 4wheel drive. I was so tired of the weather affecting my plans.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

grubnboy said:


> i was actually coming here to say me and my wife drive a 2002 Focus Station Wagon. it's really a pretty nice little car, it shares much of it's design with the Mazda 3 as well.
> 
> i love ours. definitely a good, solid car.



My niece originally had the Focus Station wagon and she just commented on how much she misses it ..so much personal room & cargo room



Scx said:


> You can keep your Foci....
> 
> [/IMG]



Take my Focus...please...hehehe It is by no means the car of my dreams lol


----------



## Scx

For really large friends of mine, there's this old crate.

She's a Chinese Soup Truck, aka an F-350. Diesel, dually, 4wd (although all four wheels driving are at the back... 






PS- 2000 lbs load = It's a Won Ton.


----------



## Fuzzy

How did I miss this thread??? 

Anyway, my current commuter car is a silver 2005 Honda Civic 4door sedan. It gets about 38 mpg.

My project car, a 1969 Mustang Mach 1, which I've had since 1984, is currently sitting uncover waiting for its turn in the garage for an engine rebuild. While I wish it was drivable, it was getting about 9 mpg. Here it is on moving day:


----------



## grubnboy

i'm working on putting one of these into my 77 Nova.

edit: that makes my 4-door hunk of steel 34 years old


----------



## MisticalMisty

I traded in my Beetle for a 2007 Murano. I have had it about 3 weeks. Loooveeee it!

The best thing..adjustable pedals!


----------



## PunkyGurly74

MisticalMisty said:


> I traded in my Beetle for a 2007 Murano. I have had it about 3 weeks. Loooveeee it!
> 
> The best thing..adjustable pedals!




Ohhh...that is cute and adjustable pedals??? I would love my next car to be something like that or a small SUV.


----------



## MisticalMisty

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Ohhh...that is cute and adjustable pedals??? I would love my next car to be something like that or a small SUV.



yes..the pedals can be moved towards or away from you. This is the first car I've owned where I can be far enough from the wheel and reach the pedals. I can also buckle up in the back seat..which NEVER happens!

We got a great deal on this one. It's a 2007 and only had 32300 miles.


----------



## Shu-shu

Have You ever seen such car? This is VAZ-2104. 
This is Soviet "tank" 2002. As you can see the Russian roads... :doh: Have fun.  

View attachment ????-??????-20_06_10-023.jpg


----------



## Zandoz

My ride: .................... 

View attachment Invacare-Topaz.jpg


----------



## nathant78

2000 Jeep Cherokee
its not that bbw friendly, or short friendly. ive had to help friends in before. 

at least i get to feel booty!


----------



## The Orange Mage

I drive a 2007 Ford Focus sedan or a 2010 Ford Fusion depending on which car is sitting in the driveway when I head out. The Fusion has a tiny bit more room, but even the Focus (and the new Fiesta) are spacious enough for larger passengers.


----------



## Allie Cat

At some point in the very near future, I'm going to be upgrading to a 2006 Subaru Outback. :3


----------



## Duchess of York

On Wednesday, I traded my black1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee LTD with 128k miles for a black 2008 Mercury Mountaineer luxury SUV with 39k miles. :wubu:


----------



## Fatgirlfan

2007 Scion XB it is very easy to get into and it has lots of belly room
It is a good car for somewhat larger people, it has no pestsy middle consel.


----------



## MaryClaire

My 2007 Saturn Vue is fairly comfy. My large belly does rub the steering wheel. It has a low console between the 2 front seats so plenty of room for my big hips/ass to spill over.

It works but I wouldn't mind something a smidge roomier....


----------



## jr000

the R train


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Just recently got a 2000ish civic green. Definitely needs a throwout bearing very soon though. It sounds horrid. :doh:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Webmaster said:


> The 2.0t turbo. It seems a small motor for a rather hefty vehicle, but actually has plenty of punch thanks to gobs of torque and an 8-speed tiptronic transmission. And should more be needed, I am pretty sure I could coax a bunch more power out of it with remapping and a bit of extra boost.



8-speed?! WTF? Bah.

Today entering 195-E, I noted a pickup in the right lane, and slowed down to let him pass before I moved over. Turns out he was exiting, which I realized when he slid in behind me (he was in my mirror blind spot)! So I dropped from 4th to 3rd and ran the tac up to 5k, going from 30 to almost 60 mph in a few seconds and just about matching speed with a truck cruising along in the left lane. The progression of him catching up to me only to have me settle in right next to him was exhilarating.

I love my car. = P


----------



## uno

Glad to see some mustang love. Personally I've got a '01 myself.


----------



## Heyyou

*bam.*  And he has a car brother/sister now, too.. 15 years younger than he. 




















Scx said:


> I still have the same old Mercedes.
> 
> It's got space. An SS friend of mine settled into the front, and went, "Wow, I'd forgotten how nice big cars were".
> 
> You can keep your Foci and fiberglass and whatnot, I like twenty feet of twenty-year old iron.



I agree, that almost looks like a 420SEL and thats sharp. I dont think it is a 300, but most excellent.



> At some point in the very near future, I'm going to be upgrading to a 2006 Subaru Outback. :3



Glad you ended up going with one of my suggestions when you asked about cars a couple of months back, Alicia Rose. Look for a 3.0 VDC, or L.L. bean Edition. You will like it.

I had a 1996, 10 years older than the one you will be getting.. and its going to serve you well! Congrats!


----------



## pegz

2002 Pontiac Grand Prix. Silver....2 door.... sun roof.... love it, love it, love it. When it comes time to get the next one I have three in mind:

1. G6 2dr
2. Charger
3. Camero

Who knows how I'll feel by the time I go car shopping again....but Love my sporty rides with enough room for my ssbbw body


----------



## Kamily

Im not driving anything at the moment. The vehicle that I had quit on me and I havent been able to replace it.


----------



## Allie Cat

Heyyou said:


> Glad you ended up going with one of my suggestions when you asked about cars a couple of months back, Alicia Rose. Look for a 3.0 VDC, or L.L. bean Edition. You will like it.
> 
> I had a 1996, 10 years older than the one you will be getting.. and its going to serve you well! Congrats!



It's actually just the base model, but for the price I'm paying I'm really not going to complain. It's like $7,000, with only 63,000 miles on it.


----------



## tallen1

I have a 2011 Lexus ES 350, but I like my bike better, which is a 2003 FLSTC (Harley Davidson Heritage Softail Classic). Her name is Ruby.


----------



## DM321

Right now our current vehicle collection is as follows:
1991 5.0 Mustang, far from stock- our kids free cruiser
2009 VW GTI 6spd, stock for now but gathering parts for a KO4 swap and coilovers -my daily driver
2006 Trailblazer SS, exhaust- Wife's daily driver
2007 Yamaha R6- my toy

Will be selling the 5.0 and R6 soon, trading in the SS on my wife a 2011 Jetta next week.


----------



## indy500tchr

Just bought a brand new 2011 KIA Soul. It still had the foam blocks on the outside and the seats were still covered in plastic. I've never had a new car before. My 12 year old minivan blew it's 2nd engine so it was time.

Here is me and Suzie the Soul:


----------



## CastingPearls

indy500tchr said:


> Just bought a brand new 2011 KIA Soul. It still had the foam blocks on the outside and the seats were still covered in plastic. I've never had a new car before. My 12 year old minivan blew it's 2nd engine so it was time.
> 
> Here is me and Suzie the Soul:


Congratulations! Drive it in good health!


----------



## chipman844

2009 Dodge Avenger SXT here. Sweet ride!


----------



## IndplsEric

2-door 1998 Honda Civic for me.


----------



## GentleSavage

Black 2006 Chrysler 300. His name is Jethro.


----------



## knottyknicky

My little red truck finally bit it so I just barely (a week ago) bought a 2011 Subaru Impreza five-door. Its super cute and I really needed all-wheel drive for the winters, so I'm thrilled. Its so nice not having to worry about things going wrong like I was in my other car. We named him "A boy named Sue." Get it? Sue, Subie, Subaru? huhuhuh. I feel like such a hippy now that I have a subaru though. I'll try not to put any PETA stickers on it, for now.


----------



## geekgamer01

I'm still cruising in my 1995 Chevy S10 pickup. It may not be brand new or the fastest thing on wheels but she's paid for and hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## LadyDeelicious

I'm in a 88 Buick LeSabre which is the most spacious car I've ever had, but prior to this I had a 2000 Ford Focus, looks small, but I'm 400+ big belly and it fit me very well


----------



## AgentSkelly

Just something anecdotal, but the other day I was looking at my service manual for my Jeep Cherokee and interestingly, it says for the max weight for the passengers is 750 lbs. I'm trying to picture how that will work


----------



## AnnMarie

After over 7 years of driving a Beetle (2 different), I'm at my lease end and it was time to figure something out. I waited for the new 2012 Beetle, which I saw and test drove the other day. Nice car, really roomy (even though I drove the turbo and it has a different seat), but with no incentives for leasing due to demand/production - I can't afford it. 


After the hell that was last winter in the northeast, and knowing I'll be alone the bulk of the winter with no extra help getting myself out of here (my mother has lent a hand when it's been really bad, but my parents are doing their first full winter in FL) - it was time to get a higher car, with AWD, etc. 

I got this yesterday - 2009 Rogue with 24.2k miles on it. Larger than me or taller than me would have issues with headroom (although this one has a sunroof and you do have a smidge more without it). More belly than me and you'd be on your wheel. It's a good option for certain builds and up to about 400ish pounds I'd guess. It's comfy, rides great, and for the class gets good gas mileage. 

I'll snap some pics in it once I take it home (over a week or so, have to wrap up the Beetle lease first). 

View attachment rogue.jpg


----------



## NewfieGal

I drive a Dodge charger it is a smooth ride the car is huge and its very roomy I am a BIG girl but I have tons of room and my seat is not even all the way back to where it could go its awesome!!! 

View attachment car.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

I love the Charger! Wish I could own one.

I ride around with my fellow SSBBW mother in a 2007 Saturn Ion. It has suicide doors that come standard on the model, and it really helps to put her rolling walker into the back seat while we're travelling, and makes it quick and easy to pull it out, too. No fussing around the rear doors that way.


----------



## Fat Brian

AnnMarie said:


> After over 7 years of driving a Beetle (2 different),



Annmarie, I'm thinking about buying Crystal a Beetle when her Cadillac is paid off but I've heard some bad stuff about them. I'm probably looking at a 07 or newer one, how were yours on reliability ?

The best fit of all our cars is my trust old Suburban. I swear I could be six inches taller and twice as heavy and still have plenty of room.


----------



## AnnMarie

Fat Brian said:


> Annmarie, I'm thinking about buying Crystal a Beetle when her Cadillac is paid off but I've heard some bad stuff about them. I'm probably looking at a 07 or newer one, how were yours on reliability ?
> 
> The best fit of all our cars is my trust old Suburban. I swear I could be six inches taller and twice as heavy and still have plenty of room.




The one I'm turning is in an 08 and other than a few simple issues that were covered under warranty (broken wire, o2 sensor) it's been great. I really do love the car, it's fun to drive, super roomy and even though there are quite a few, it's still got personality. I'll bet you can get a good deal on a certified pre-owned because of the body revamp - so now's a good time to cash in on lease ends.

I had a 99 before that with more issues, but it was the second production year (or first? I can't even recall now), but even then the issues weren't really until I was up to 75k miles, etc. 

More often than not their issues are nuisance electrical stuff. They're finicky about warnings and stuff and lights go off if the wind blows too hard. Usually nothing other than a reset.


----------



## Fat Brian

Thats kind of what I had read elsewhere, the early models were problematic but got much better after 05/06. Thanks


----------



## yoopergirl

I'm driving a '99 Chevy Blazer...poor thing is sounding pretty rough these days, but I'm hoping she'll hang in there until I get a "real job" and can afford payments on a newer vehicle.

I'd prefer a car for the improved gas mileage, but in my neck of the woods having a 4-wheel-drive vehicle is almost mandatory.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

05 Ford Escape XLS 2 WD. Lots of room for me ( I am 6'2" and 300 lbs) plus passengers. Not much get up and go with the A/C on but that has lot to with the hot Houston , sun, too much glass, and none of it being tinted. The little 4 cylinder just doesn't like that combo to work with.


----------



## Heyyou

(I used to be driving a) and I would NOT recommend this car for larger people (though i did have a 550lbs+ guest from Colorado come and be my passenger, with her dog in the backseat and she did fit and stated she was comfy if not a bit snug but she did fit and had no real complaints, ingress/egress was easy you could say it worked.. never again...)

1999 Buick Century is a VERY fat-friendly car. Im stupefied at all these new rirdes. Congrats on having a lot of $$$$$!

Its hard to beat old Chevrolet Caprice, old full-size Cadillacs, and ang GMC/Chevy Suburban for room. (Even Crown Vic has some room/MGM - Mercury Grand Marquis.) These full-size cars are great. Im talking BACK seat room as well as front seat. I always look for LWB (Long Wheel-base) cars such as BMW 740iL/750iL (not as expensive as you think, model year 2001 is new) and etc. These have room all-around too. Also, some cars surprise with roomy interior.

























This is a 1999 Buick Century. Its VERY fat-friendly, and its not full-sized (a LOT of BBWs and SSBBWs like Buick Park Avenue and Century/Regal, etc, not so much LeSabre.) Has BENCH front seat. It makes a WORLD of difference. (This car is sought-after, also Regal, which is supercharged.)






Both cars sold public auto auction July 15th 2011, whilst incarcrated. Lucky people, getting my jewels.

Congrats on all the new cars, people. The used market has WAAAY more value. (The new market has arguably better cars. I could digress.) Thank you.


----------



## Szombathy

indy500tchr said:


> Just bought a brand new 2011 KIA Soul. It still had the foam blocks on the outside and the seats were still covered in plastic. I've never had a new car before. My 12 year old minivan blew it's 2nd engine so it was time.




Hope it lasts a very long time. That way you'll never have to sell your soul.


----------



## Allie Cat

yoopergirl said:


> I'm driving a '99 Chevy Blazer...poor thing is sounding pretty rough these days, but I'm hoping she'll hang in there until I get a "real job" and can afford payments on a newer vehicle.
> 
> I'd prefer a car for the improved gas mileage, but in my neck of the woods having a 4-wheel-drive vehicle is almost mandatory.



Whenever you go to upgrade, may I recommend the Subaru Outback? My family has been driving Subarus for years and they're quite reliable. They're also much better on gas than an SUV (though little sedans are better still) and come standard with AWD.


----------



## Hathor

Personally I drive a '98 Dodge Ram 1500. Professionally I drive a Peterbilt 387 soon to be a Peterbilt 379 custom. 

Fat people and trucks are so damn sexy.


----------



## Heyyou

Hathor said:


> Personally I drive a '98 Dodge Ram 1500. Professionally I drive a Peterbilt 387 soon to be a Peterbilt 379 custom.
> 
> Fat people and trucks are so damn sexy.



My uncle has a 1996. Magnum V8. Very nice.


----------



## Hathor

Heyyou said:


> My uncle has a 1996. Magnum V8. Very nice.



Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'. =D 

I figure when it's time to replace the engine and drive train it'll still be way cheaper than buying a fully loaded custom brand new Ram. All he needs is some body work done to curb the rust that's starting from the Michigan winters.


----------

